# Da tradita a traditrice



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Quando si dice nella vita mai dire mai.... Dopo quindici anni di matrimonio scopro il tradimento di mio marito perpetuato per un anno intero con una sua collega più' giovane di lui.
Si pente, fa di tutto per riconquistarmi , e' presente, lo vedo innamorato , lo perdono e cerchiamo di ricostruire il nostro rapporto ( abbiamo una vita agiata e due bimbi di 12 e 8 anni).
Ho sofferto le pene dell' inferno e credo sia una delle esperienze piu'e devastanti nella vita di una persona.
Si perdona , non si dimentica, la ferita e' li' rimane...... Mi ha distrutto un sogno in cui ho creduto, in realta' mi accorgo di non averlo mai perdonato realmente.... ... E poi succede che incontro lui ...... Lui che diventa il mio amante regalandomi un turbinio di emozioni folli, emozioni forti che vivo in totale serenita' ....e senza nessun senso di colpa.
E ad oggi non credo più' all' amore eterno, ai matrimoni perfetti... Non esistono , siamo esseri umani in balia delle nostre emozioni.


----------



## ciliegina (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si dice nella vita mai dire mai.... Dopo quindici anni di matrimonio scopro il tradimento di mio marito perpetuato per un anno intero con una sua collega più' giovane di lui.
> Si pente, fa di tutto per riconquistarmi , e' presente, lo vedo innamorato , lo perdono e cerchiamo di ricostruire il nostro rapporto ( abbiamo una vita agiata e due bimbi di 12 e 8 anni).
> Ho sofferto le pene dell' inferno e credo sia una delle esperienze piu'e devastanti nella vita di una persona.
> Si perdona , non si dimentica, la ferita e' li' rimane...... Mi ha distrutto un sogno in cui ho creduto, in realta' mi accorgo di non averlo mai perdonato realmente.... ... E poi succede che incontro lui ...... Lui che diventa il mio amante regalandomi un turbinio di emozioni folli, emozioni forti che vivo in totale serenita' ....e senza nessun senso di colpa.
> E ad oggi non credo più' all' amore eterno, ai matrimoni perfetti... Non esistono , siamo esseri umani in balia delle nostre emozioni.



Mi racconti alcune cose? 
Se non fossi stata tradita ti saresti buttata in questa nuova esperienza? Hai cercato tu il tuo amante o è stato lui? Tuo marito si sta accorgendo di qualcosa?


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si dice nella vita mai dire mai.... Dopo quindici anni di matrimonio scopro il tradimento di mio marito perpetuato per un anno intero con una sua collega più' giovane di lui.
> Si pente, fa di tutto per riconquistarmi , e' presente, lo vedo innamorato , lo perdono e cerchiamo di ricostruire il nostro rapporto ( abbiamo una vita agiata e due bimbi di 12 e 8 anni).
> Ho sofferto le pene dell' inferno e credo sia una delle esperienze piu'e devastanti nella vita di una persona.
> Si perdona , non si dimentica, la ferita e' li' rimane...... Mi ha distrutto un sogno in cui ho creduto, in realta' mi accorgo di non averlo mai perdonato realmente.... ... E poi succede che incontro lui ...... Lui che diventa il mio amante regalandomi un turbinio di emozioni folli, emozioni forti che vivo in totale serenita' ....e senza nessun senso di colpa.
> *E ad oggi non credo più' all' amore eterno, ai matrimoni perfetti... Non esistono* , *siamo esseri umani in balia delle nostre emozioni*.


Sul grassetto nero nemmeno io ci credo più.
Sul rosso invece non sono daccordo...io per lo meno non sono in balia delle emozioni...se voglio una cosa posso eventualmente lasciarmi andare...questo vale per me ovviamente.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si dice nella vita mai dire mai.... Dopo quindici anni di matrimonio scopro il tradimento di mio marito perpetuato per un anno intero con una sua collega più' giovane di lui.
> Si pente, fa di tutto per riconquistarmi , e' presente, lo vedo innamorato , lo perdono e cerchiamo di ricostruire il nostro rapporto ( abbiamo una vita agiata e due bimbi di 12 e 8 anni).
> Ho sofferto le pene dell' inferno e credo sia una delle esperienze piu'e devastanti nella vita di una persona.
> Si perdona , non si dimentica, la ferita e' li' rimane...... Mi ha distrutto un sogno in cui ho creduto, in realta' mi accorgo di non averlo mai perdonato realmente.... ... E poi succede che incontro lui ...... Lui che diventa il mio amante regalandomi un turbinio di emozioni folli, emozioni forti che vivo in totale serenita' ....e senza nessun senso di colpa.
> E ad oggi non credo più' all' amore eterno, ai matrimoni perfetti... Non esistono , siamo esseri umani in balia delle nostre emozioni.


SUl rosso terrificante.
O cavalchi le emozioni come chi fa wind surf cavalca l'onda...
O ne vieni sommersa...e ti perdi in un rivolo che non ti dico...

Piuttosto usa questa esperienza per "comprendere" quello che capitò a tuo marito.

Non voglio fare due pesi e due misure...MA cerca di "comprendere" la diversità tra una "mattana" ( quella di lui)...e il finire risucchiata dentro una relazione adulterina...

Occhio che poi uscirne...per molte...non è certo una passeggiata!

Ho conosciuto più persone fragili e in balia delle loro emozioni...
Non si sono mai realizzate.

Anzi...continuano a cercare sempre nuove emozioni e lo stesso miserabile scenario si ripete...


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SUl rosso terrificante.
> O cavalchi le emozioni come chi fa wind surf cavalca l'onda...
> O ne vieni sommersa...e ti perdi in un rivolo che non ti dico...
> 
> ...


Ma per "mattana" tu non intendi una botta di vita, insomma una cosa limitata nel tempo? Perché lei dice che suo marito ha avuto una storia di un anno.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sul grassetto nero nemmeno io ci credo più.
> Sul rosso invece non sono daccordo...io per lo meno non sono in balia delle emozioni...se voglio una cosa posso eventualmente lasciarmi andare...questo vale per me ovviamente.


AH...ma una volta ci credevi?
Ecco la mia diversità: io non ci ho MAI creduto.

Tu puoi dirmi finchè vuoi che sei fedele.
Io non ti credo.

Perchè mi dico sei fedele perchè non hai ancora trovato quella che ti rivolta come un calzino.

Le persone in genere sono prudenti e temperanti.
Si dicono: Voglio riuscire ad essere fedele, quindi mi cautelo e mi proteggo.

Per gli uomini comunque, secondo me, è più facile essere fedeli...perchè non ci capita che so di andare in un centro commerciale ed essere assaliti dalle donne in una lotta all'arma bianca...

Poi ok...parlo in genere...se io fossi un divo del cinema...non so che mi capita se scendo tra le comuni mortali no?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma per "mattana" tu non intendi una botta di vita, insomma una cosa limitata nel tempo? Perché lei dice che suo marito ha avuto una storia di un anno.


Hai ragione sono stornato avevo letto che dopo quindici giorni di matrimonio...e non quindici anni...
Ok lapsus...

Ok dei...casin
Massa fadiga correggere tutto.

Ma allora riformuliamo e diciamo che poi anche lei dovrà fare le sue fatiche per cavarsi dai guai.

Ma a me piace sta faccendina in cui una cosa che è capitata all'altro poi capita anche a te...


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH...ma una volta ci credevi?
> Ecco la mia diversità: io non ci ho MAI creduto.
> 
> Tu puoi dirmi finchè vuoi che sei fedele.
> ...


Ai matrimoni perfetti non ci credevo effettivamente....i problemi li hanno tutti. All'amore eterno in un certo senso si...ci credevo.

Sul fatto che io non sia fedele sei liberissimo di crederci o meno...tanto è vero in ogni caso :mrgreen:
Quella che mi rivolta come un calzino mi trova se io voglio farmi trovare. Poi tutto è possibile eh...però è davvero dura che io "perda la testa"...ma proprio dura...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SUl rosso terrificante.
> O cavalchi le emozioni come chi fa wind surf cavalca l'onda...
> O ne vieni sommersa...e ti perdi in un rivolo che non ti dico...
> 
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ai matrimoni perfetti non ci credevo effettivamente....i problemi li hanno tutti. All'amore eterno in un certo senso si...ci credevo.
> 
> Sul fatto che io non sia fedele sei liberissimo di crederci o meno...tanto è vero in ogni caso :mrgreen:
> *Quella che mi rivolta come un calzino mi trova se io voglio farmi trovare. *Poi tutto è possibile eh.*..però è davvero dura che io "perda la testa"...ma proprio dura...*



ecco vedi...queste sono proprio esternazioni ad minchiam


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH...ma una volta ci credevi?
> Ecco la mia diversità: io non ci ho MAI creduto.
> 
> Tu puoi dirmi finchè vuoi che sei fedele.
> ...


Io non ho mai creduto ai matrimoni perfetti... ma a certi tipi di unione sì... che poi non siano per sempre, beh, non vi è nulla di umano che sia per sempre. Ma la profondità di un legame vero, di un vero amore, quella non si misura con il tempo, nè la si descrive con le parole, ma la si constata nei fatti e il suo ricordo dura per sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ai matrimoni perfetti non ci credevo effettivamente....i problemi li hanno tutti. All'amore eterno in un certo senso si...ci credevo.
> 
> Sul fatto che io non sia fedele sei liberissimo di crederci o meno...tanto è vero in ogni caso :mrgreen:
> Quella che mi rivolta come un calzino mi trova se io voglio farmi trovare. Poi tutto è possibile eh...però è davvero dura che io "perda la testa"...ma proprio dura...


Ecco vedi?
Invece per me è facilissimo perdere la testa...

Ma solo per una notte però...
E come friggono quando si accorgono che rientro in men che non si fica...

In me stesso...
E divento quello che sono...
Un uomo molto spigoloso e duro...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si dice nella vita mai dire mai.... Dopo quindici anni di matrimonio scopro il tradimento di mio marito perpetuato per un anno intero con una sua collega più' giovane di lui.
> Si pente, fa di tutto per riconquistarmi , e' presente, lo vedo innamorato , lo perdono e cerchiamo di ricostruire il nostro rapporto ( abbiamo una vita agiata e due bimbi di 12 e 8 anni).
> Ho sofferto le pene dell' inferno e credo sia una delle esperienze piu'e devastanti nella vita di una persona.
> Si perdona , non si dimentica, la ferita e' li' rimane...... Mi ha distrutto un sogno in cui ho creduto, in realta' mi accorgo di non averlo mai perdonato realmente.... ... E poi succede che incontro lui ...... Lui che diventa il mio amante regalandomi un turbinio di emozioni folli, emozioni forti che vivo in totale serenita' ....e senza nessun senso di colpa.
> E ad oggi non credo più' all' amore eterno, *ai matrimoni perfetti*... Non esistono , siamo esseri umani in balia delle nostre emozioni.



volevi dire forse che non credi più alla fedeltà nel matrimonio

lasciarsi travolgere dalle emozioni ed esserne in balia sono due cose diverse

e questa contrapposizione tra rigore/felicità e disordine/infelicità mi sembra un pò superata come concetto


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco vedi...queste sono proprio esternazioni ad minchiam


Liberissima di pensarlo....ovvio che non concordo.

Poi come al solito hai evidenziato praticamente un'intera frase e hai tolto quel "Poi ovvio che tutto è possibile eh" per scrivere la tua solita frase ad effetto 

Allora ti doco cosi: In linea di principio IO SONO FATTO COSI e in base al mio modo di pensare attuale quello che ho scritto corrisponde a verità. 

Va bene cosi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Liberissima di pensarlo....ovvio che non concordo.
> 
> Poi come al solito hai evidenziato praticamente un'intera frase e hai tolto quel "Poi ovvio che tutto è possibile eh" per scrivere la tua solita frase ad effetto
> 
> ...


*modalità chiara matraini nell'anno del signore 2000*: io non tradirò mai, ma come fa la gente a tradire, piuttosto facciano a meno di sposarsi, se ci sono di mezzo i figli poi, inoltre è uno spreco di energie, dove trovano il tempo....


*modalità chiara matraini nell'anno del signore 2012*: con chi esco venerdì sera? x mi ha mandato un bel messaggio invitante, ma preferisco y, nell'attesa che si faccia sentire z....poi dovrò trovare pure un angolino per w,è più di un mese che mi tampina.....

sono stata abbastanza chiara?


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *modalità chiara matraini nell'anno del signore 2000*: io non tradirò mai, ma come fa la gente a tradire, piuttosto facciano a meno di sposarsi, se ci sono di mezzo i figli poi, inoltre è uno spreco di energie, dove trovano il tempo....
> 
> 
> *modalità chiara matraini nell'anno del signore 2012*: con chi esco venerdì sera? x mi ha mandato un bel messaggio invitante, ma preferisco y, nell'attesa che si faccia sentire z....poi dovrò trovare pure un angolino per w,è più di un mese che mi tampina.....
> ...


e qual è il motivo di questa trasformazione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *modalità chiara matraini nell'anno del signore 2000*: io non tradirò mai, ma come fa la gente a tradire, piuttosto facciano a meno di sposarsi, se ci sono di mezzo i figli poi, inoltre è uno spreco di energie, dove trovano il tempo....
> 
> 
> *modalità chiara matraini nell'anno del signore 2012*: con chi esco venerdì sera? x mi ha mandato un bel messaggio invitante, ma preferisco y, nell'attesa che si faccia sentire z....poi dovrò trovare pure un angolino per w,è più di un mese che mi tampina.....
> ...


Come quello sulla via di Damasco... ad ognuno la sua rivelazione. Adesso capisco meglio il contesto di certe tue affermazioni.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *modalità chiara matraini nell'anno del signore 2000*: io non tradirò mai, ma come fa la gente a tradire, piuttosto facciano a meno di sposarsi, se ci sono di mezzo i figli poi, inoltre è uno spreco di energie, dove trovano il tempo....
> 
> 
> *modalità chiara matraini nell'anno del signore 2012*: con chi esco venerdì sera? x mi ha mandato un bel messaggio invitante, ma preferisco y, nell'attesa che si faccia sentire z....poi dovrò trovare pure un angolino per w,è più di un mese che mi tampina.....
> ...


Ma tu sei sempre Chiara 

Allora ti faccio una domandina: tu sei diventata la chiara del 2012 perché hai voluto o perché sei rimasta in balia delle tue emozioni?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Rieccomi ho letto con attenzione i vostri commenti...... Che dirvi? Ripicca? No , non e' nata come tale, sono passati piu' di due anni da allora.... In realta' mi sono accorta di avere dedicato anni ad un uomo ,credendo realmente in qualcosa di puro ,per che cosa???
Ho cominciato semplicemente a pensare a me stessa, ai miei bisogni...... Ho assecondato i miei bisogni di non essere scontata, di essere apprezzata, coccolata e ho scoperto un mondo che mi piace da pazzi.
Lui mi piace da pazzi, ovviamente sposato con prole e, anche lui come me la prima volta che tradisce.
Sono consapevole del guaio in cui mi sono cacciata ..... Ma me la vivo per il momento con tutto il batticuore che ne deriva.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Mi racconti alcune cose?
> Se non fossi stata tradita ti saresti buttata in questa nuova esperienza? Hai cercato tu il tuo amante o è stato lui? Tuo marito si sta accorgendo di qualcosa?


Credo di no... Credevo realmente al sogno..... Ci siamo conosciuti in chat....scritti, contattati al tel, visti e...... Piaciuti all' istante.
Mio marito non si accorge di nulla perche' io sono ben avvantaggiata. Sono stata dall' altra parte per cui conosco le mosse molto bene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma tu sei sempre Chiara
> 
> Allora ti faccio una domandina: tu sei diventata la chiara del 2012 perché hai voluto o perché sei rimasta in balia delle tue emozioni?



la chiara del 2000 era in balia delle sue emozioni
era emozionata dall'idea di essere santa giovanna d'arco


quella di oggi è finalmente chiara lucida e padrona di sè


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e qual è il motivo di questa trasformazione?



ero stanca di vedere gli altri che si divertivano come pazzi a fare certe cose

io stavo sempre in casa, sola, brava e assennata
ma chissà perchè mi veniva voglia di buttarmi dalla finestra


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si dice nella vita mai dire mai.... Dopo quindici anni di matrimonio scopro il tradimento di mio marito perpetuato per un anno intero con una sua collega più' giovane di lui.
> Si pente, fa di tutto per riconquistarmi , e' presente, lo vedo innamorato , lo perdono e cerchiamo di ricostruire il nostro rapporto ( abbiamo una vita agiata e due bimbi di 12 e 8 anni).
> Ho sofferto le pene dell' inferno e credo sia una delle esperienze piu'e devastanti nella vita di una persona.
> Si perdona , non si dimentica, la ferita e' li' rimane...... Mi ha distrutto un sogno in cui ho creduto, in realta' mi accorgo di non averlo mai perdonato realmente.... ... E poi succede che incontro lui ...... Lui che diventa il mio amante regalandomi un turbinio di emozioni folli, emozioni forti che vivo in totale serenita' ....e senza nessun senso di colpa.
> E ad oggi non credo più' all' amore eterno, ai matrimoni perfetti... Non esistono , siamo esseri umani in balia delle nostre emozioni.



E quindi?

VIVA L'AMMOREEEEEEEE


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rieccomi ho letto con attenzione i vostri commenti...... Che dirvi? Ripicca? No , non e' nata come tale, sono passati piu' di due anni da allora.... In realta' mi sono accorta di avere dedicato anni ad un uomo ,credendo realmente in qualcosa di puro ,per che cosa???
> Ho cominciato semplicemente a pensare a me stessa, ai miei bisogni...... Ho assecondato i miei bisogni di non essere scontata, di essere apprezzata, coccolata e ho scoperto un mondo che mi piace da pazzi.
> Lui mi piace da pazzi, *ovviamente* sposato con prole e, anche lui come me la prima volta che tradisce.
> Sono consapevole del guaio in cui mi sono cacciata ..... Ma me la vivo per il momento con tutto il batticuore che ne deriva.



perchè "ovviamente"?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè "ovviamente"?


Conosci qualche 45 anne non sposato , libero ????


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ero stanca di vedere gli altri che si divertivano come pazzi a fare certe cose
> 
> io stavo sempre in casa, sola, brava e assennata
> ma chissà perchè mi veniva voglia di buttarmi dalla finestra


ma essere assennata non è stare chiusa in casa! da un estremo all'altro...però c'è il rischio che come non ea quella la vera chiara...pure questa è alla ricerca di un equilibrio.
intanto mi diverto, dici tu...per l'idea attuale  che hai del divertimento.
ma prima eri racchia?(non c'entra:mrgreen: era una curiosità)


----------



## darkside (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la chiara del 2000 era in balia delle sue emozioni
> era emozionata dall'idea di essere santa giovanna d'arco
> 
> 
> quella di oggi è finalmente chiara lucida e padrona di sè


come mi ritrovo in queste tue parole...non puoi nemmeno immaginarlo.....


----------



## darkside (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ero stanca di vedere gli altri che si divertivano come pazzi a fare certe cose
> 
> io stavo sempre in casa, sola, brava e assennata
> ma chissà perchè mi veniva voglia di buttarmi dalla finestra


e qui ancora di più....


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *la chiara del 2000 era in balia delle sue emozioni*
> era emozionata dall'idea di essere santa giovanna d'arco
> 
> 
> quella di oggi è finalmente chiara lucida e padrona di sè


Bene, quindi hai voluto uscire da quella situazione. Ed è quello che più o meno dicevo io prima...queste cose non "capitano", sei tu che devi "volere che accadano".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Conosci qualche 45 anne non sposato , libero ????



sì, e pure interessante


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Bene, quindi hai voluto uscire da quella situazione. Ed è quello che più o meno dicevo io prima...queste cose non "capitano", sei tu che devi "volere che accadano".



sono perfettamente d'accordo, io ho voluto che mi accadessero


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si dice nella vita mai dire mai.... Dopo quindici anni di matrimonio scopro il tradimento di mio marito perpetuato per un anno intero con una sua collega più' giovane di lui.
> Si pente, fa di tutto per riconquistarmi , e' presente, lo vedo innamorato , lo perdono e cerchiamo di ricostruire il nostro rapporto ( abbiamo una vita agiata e due bimbi di 12 e 8 anni).
> Ho sofferto le pene dell' inferno e credo sia una delle esperienze piu'e devastanti nella vita di una persona.
> Si perdona , non si dimentica, la ferita e' li' rimane...... Mi ha distrutto un sogno in cui ho creduto, in realta' mi accorgo di non averlo mai perdonato realmente.... ... E poi succede che incontro lui ...... Lui che diventa il mio amante regalandomi un turbinio di emozioni folli, emozioni forti che vivo in totale serenita' ....e senza nessun senso di colpa.
> E ad oggi non credo più' all' amore eterno, ai matrimoni perfetti... Non esistono , siamo esseri umani in balia delle nostre emozioni.


Già! emozioni! mi spieghi di quali emozioni parli? 
Cosa ti sta dando adesso il tradimento? 
Perchè non credi più all'amore eterno?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma essere assennata non è stare chiusa in casa! da un estremo all'altro...però c'è il rischio che come non ea quella la vera chiara...pure questa è alla ricerca di un equilibrio.
> intanto mi diverto, dici tu...per l'idea attuale  che hai del divertimento.
> ma prima eri racchia?(non c'entra:mrgreen: era una curiosità)



ero racchia eccome,

grassa e infelice


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono perfettamente d'accordo, io ho voluto che mi accadessero


Visto che dalla mia esternazione "ad minchiam", dove oltretutto io intendevo esprimere questo concetto (certo che mi devo esprimere proprio male :rotfl, è uscito che alla fine concordi come me?


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ero racchia eccome,
> 
> *grassa* e infelice


Non pensavo tu potessi essere mai stata grassa 

Mi torna in mente la disquisizione di ieri con Tebe e Hallogoodbye dove si era arrivati all'elucubrazione "ciccione = fedele" e "stecchino = traditore" :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Visto che dalla mia esternazione "ad minchiam", dove oltretutto io intendevo esprimere questo concetto (certo che mi devo esprimere proprio male :rotfl, è uscito che alla fine concordi come me?




ma guarda che ti sbagli di grosso
io definivo ad minchiam dichiarare che non si farà mai una certa cosa

e lo faccio a ragion veduta, visto che è successo pure a me  :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma guarda che ti sbagli di grosso
> io definivo ad minchiam dichiarare che non si farà mai una certa cosa
> 
> e lo faccio a ragion veduta, visto che è successo pure a me  :mrgreen:


Tu non hai letto bene, o io mi sono spiegato male.
Sta di fatto che io intendevo dire quello con cui poi alla fine ti sei dichiarata pienamente d'accordo.

Lo saprò io quello che intendevo dire con quell'affermazione ad michiam, o no? :carneval:


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si dice nella vita mai dire mai.... Dopo quindici anni di matrimonio scopro il tradimento di mio marito perpetuato per un anno intero con una sua collega più' giovane di lui.
> Si pente, fa di tutto per riconquistarmi , e' presente, lo vedo innamorato , lo perdono e cerchiamo di ricostruire il nostro rapporto ( abbiamo una vita agiata e due bimbi di 12 e 8 anni).
> Ho sofferto le pene dell' inferno e credo sia una delle esperienze piu'e devastanti nella vita di una persona.
> Si perdona , non si dimentica, la ferita e' li' rimane...... Mi ha distrutto un sogno in cui ho creduto, in realta' mi accorgo di non averlo mai perdonato realmente.... ... E poi succede che incontro lui ...... Lui che diventa il mio amante regalandomi un turbinio di emozioni folli, emozioni forti che vivo in totale serenita' ....e senza nessun senso di colpa.
> E ad oggi non credo più' all' amore eterno, ai matrimoni perfetti... Non esistono , siamo esseri umani in balia delle nostre emozioni.


Ti quoto col sangue. La mia storia è simile alla tua. Capisco cosa provi... è un pò come risvegliarsi in un mondo che non è più il nostro.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già! emozioni! mi spieghi di quali emozioni parli?
> Cosa ti sta dando adesso il tradimento?
> Perchè non credi più all'amore eterno?


Batticuore, voglia di vederlo, di leggere i suoi messaggi, farsi bella per lui, sentirsi bella per lui,tutto ciò sembra adolescenziale e me ne rendo conto ma tantè e potrei proseguire all'infinito.
Perchè non credo più nell'amore eterno?
Ci credevo , non ho mai pensato in ventanni che conosco mio marito di tradirlo e ovviammente non l'avevo mai fatto....non ne avevo il bisogno , nè la necessità e veramente credevo che la famiglia fosse qualcosa di intoccabile.
Ma poi ti calpestano tutti questi valori, poi scopri di avere creduto in un uomo che non ha esitato a farsi abbindolare da un'altra donna e massacrarti l'anima.
Si perchè da un tradimento ne esci con l'anima massacrata........
Purtroppo dovremmo non farci sopraffare dagli istinti ma usare la ragione.....bisognerebbe parlare prima e manifestare i propri disagi.
Ma chi lo fa????.....Mi sono fatta travolgere e adesso dico meno male.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ero racchia eccome,
> 
> grassa e infelice


Ma se ti becca il marito di spossata con questo avatar lo conquisti...
E hai voglia di dirgli sono Petrucci...lui ti dice...Oh mio Signore!


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E ad oggi non credo più' all' amore eterno, ai matrimoni perfetti... Non esistono , siamo esseri umani in balia delle nostre emozioni.


E lo dico anche io, peccato che io godo nel dolore degli altri. Sotto chi tocca ragazzi, devo veder scorrere un poco di sangue oggi, no?


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lui mi piace da pazzi, ovviamente sposato con prole e, anche lui come me la prima volta che tradisce.


In questo lo ammetto, sono limitata...non riuscirò mai a capire i comportamenti come il tuo che io identifico con l'usare due pesi e due misure (benché quando mi fa comodo lo faccio anche io eh...). Soprattutto non riuscirò mai (e si, lo dico, l'ho detto che è un limite) a capire come si fa, d_opo aver sofferto le pene dell'inferno e aver vissuto una delle esperienze piu'e devastanti nella vita di una persona_, iniziare una relazione con un uomo che si sta comportando al 99% come tuo marito...


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Batticuore, voglia di vederlo, di leggere i suoi messaggi, farsi bella per lui, sentirsi bella per lui,tutto ciò sembra adolescenziale e me ne rendo conto ma tantè e potrei proseguire all'infinito.
> Perchè non credo più nell'amore eterno?
> Ci credevo , non ho mai pensato in ventanni che conosco mio marito di tradirlo e ovviammente non l'avevo mai fatto....non ne avevo il bisogno , nè la necessità e veramente credevo che la famiglia fosse qualcosa di intoccabile.
> Ma poi ti calpestano tutti questi valori, *poi scopri di avere creduto in un uomo che non ha esitato a farsi abbindolare da un'altra donna e massacrarti l'anima.*
> ...


Quindi il tuo amante ha esitato tantissimo prima di farsi abbindolare da te? Oppure hai esitato tu? 
Beh, potresti anche dire allora "meno male" che anche tuo marito si sia fatto travolgere no?

E' inutile...non capisco...:unhappy:
Che amarezza...:unhappy:


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si dice nella vita mai dire mai.... Dopo quindici anni di matrimonio scopro il tradimento di mio marito perpetuato per un anno intero con una sua collega più' giovane di lui.
> Si pente, fa di tutto per riconquistarmi , e' presente, lo vedo innamorato , lo perdono e cerchiamo di ricostruire il nostro rapporto ( abbiamo una vita agiata e due bimbi di 12 e 8 anni).
> Ho sofferto le pene dell' inferno e credo sia una delle esperienze piu'e devastanti nella vita di una persona.
> Si perdona , non si dimentica, la ferita e' li' rimane...... Mi ha distrutto un sogno in cui ho creduto, in realta' mi accorgo di non averlo mai perdonato realmente.... ... E poi succede che incontro lui ...... Lui che diventa il mio amante regalandomi un turbinio di emozioni folli, emozioni forti che vivo in totale serenita' ....e senza nessun senso di colpa.
> E ad oggi non credo più' all' amore eterno, ai matrimoni perfetti... Non esistono , siamo esseri umani in balia delle nostre emozioni.


Ciao!

Te hai sognato l'inverosimile coll'occhio chiuso, tastato il vituperabile con mano molle e concluso l'iconoscibile con mente ottusa!
Puoi anche andare in giro a sussurrare dentro a tutte le orecchie che ti sfioreranno la tua credenza disillusa che gradiresti ti ergesse ad esperta di prostrazione ed illuminazione, ma null'altro sembra che il frinre delle cicale quando fa troppo caldo anche per aver voglia di rigirarsi nel letto.
Godere è la strada più facile per non essere niente, niente per sè stessi e niente per chi ci circonda.
Egli è una morte prematura di chi non crea nulla se non un carosello di luci in una stanza già fin troppo illuminata per servire a qualcosa che non sia il mero sfinimento.
Perchè quando si è sfiniti non si sogna e non si pensa, e non si pensa ai sogni e non ci si sogna neppure di pensare.
Intrecciare le proprie gambe alle altrui è un diversivo alla consapevolezza e non alla noia, come chi si riempie la pancia di grandi sorsate di acqua di pompa per non sentire la fame perchè non ha nulla damangiare.
L'acqua non riempie, e nemmeno l'amore che si fa nei motel.
E si fa presto a perdere la fiducia quado la si ripone come uno scarto di macelleria dentro ad una cassa lurida su cui volano troppi mosconi, perchè la fiducia diviene essa stessa uno scarto, robetta da nulla, ciarpame da rigattiere, che vale quel tanto che l'impegno con cui la si getta.
Ben venga allora la perdita dell'innocenza, quando è impastata con la dabbenaggine dei bambini viziati che scambiano la stupidità con l'innocenza e si lamentano di aver guadagnato in una perdendo nell'altra, quando invece dell'ultima non ne hanno mai avuto mentre straripavano della prima.
Ed allora sii felice, tanto e a lungo, più a lungo possibile di quello che non hai perso e di quello che non hai guadagnato, giacchè nulla avevi di tuo e niente hai sottratto ad alcuno.
Si può vivere benissimo anche così.

Ciao!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> In questo lo ammetto, sono limitata...non riuscirò mai a capire i comportamenti come il tuo che io identifico con l'usare due pesi e due misure (benché quando mi fa comodo lo faccio anche io eh...). Soprattutto non riuscirò mai (e si, lo dico, l'ho detto che è un limite) a capire come si fa, d_opo aver sofferto le pene dell'inferno e aver vissuto una delle esperienze piu'e devastanti nella vita di una persona_, iniziare una relazione con un uomo che si sta comportando al 99% come tuo marito...


Il mio post ha un esordio non casuale, quel "mai dire mai" dice nulla ma dice molto al contempo.
Razionalmente siamo tutti bravi a dire cosa e' giusto o cosa e' sbagliato fare,il dramma che dobbiamo fare i conti con l' anima o istinto che dir si voglia e allora difronte ad esso ti assicuro crolla qualsiasi cosa.
Non c' e' niente di giusto in quello che sto facendo , ma devo bloccare i miei istinti , tarparmi le ali in nome di che cosa.
Sai quanti giudizi ho dato , quante morali ho fatto a chi tradiva i rispettivi compagni..... Quando ti ci trovi in mezzo cara mia non e' come dirle e pensare certe cose , te le vivi e basta..... Non esiste nessun giudice e nessuna verita' , tu con la tua coscienza.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Te hai sognato l'inverosimile coll'occhio chiuso, tastato il vituperabile con mano molle e concluso l'iconoscibile con mente ottusa!
> Puoi anche andare in giro a sussurrare dentro a tutte le orecchie che ti sfioreranno la tua credenza disillusa che gradiresti ti ergesse ad esperta di prostrazione ed illuminazione, ma null'altro sembra che il frinre delle cicale quando fa troppo caldo anche per aver voglia di rigirarsi nel letto.
> ...


Adoro la dialettica fluente, il bel parlare , sono letterata come non potrei.
Adoro altresì la sostanza , la capacita' di elabora concetti che esprimano qualcosa anche con forbito linguaggio ..... Mi ripeto , pero' , che esprimano qualcosa.
Qualsivoglia cosa tu abbia voluto esprimere , io non l' ho colta , non tanto perche' tu certo non possegga la capacita' delle sintesi, quanto perche' tu abbia semplicemente voluto dilettarti a trovare parole di' effetto, con un pessimo risultato.
Tant'è ....


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qualsivoglia cosa tu abbia voluto esprimere , io non l' ho colta...


Mo te faccio un bignami:

Si può essere troie anche se si è state tradite.
Tu sei l'una e l'altra cosa.
Il fatto che non te freghi niente indica che niente è, più o meno, il tuo valore.
Cioè non vali un cazzo e ne sei felice.

IMHO.

Ciao!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Te hai sognato l'inverosimile coll'occhio chiuso, tastato il vituperabile con mano molle e concluso l'iconoscibile con mente ottusa!
> Puoi anche andare in giro a sussurrare dentro a tutte le orecchie che ti sfioreranno la tua credenza disillusa che gradiresti ti ergesse ad esperta di prostrazione ed illuminazione, ma null'altro sembra che il frinre delle cicale quando fa troppo caldo anche per aver voglia di rigirarsi nel letto.
> ...


già...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

"Non c' e' niente di giusto in quello che sto facendo , ma devo bloccare i miei istinti , tarparmi le ali in nome di che cosa"

Lo sai solo tu che cos'è e quanto ne vale la pena. Potresti sentirti in uno stato di parità adesso, potresti perfino rivelarlo a tuo marito, se ti interessa ancora la storia con lui e cercare di capire insieme quello che non va tra di voi.
Non capisco però se hai tradito per vendetta o semplicemente perchè ti è capitato come è capitato a suo tempo a tuo marito. Non vorrei che il suo sbaglio lo hai usato per giustificare quello che hai fatto, come una conseguenza. E se non lo fosse? Non saresti identica a tuo marito? Non voglio giudicarti, non mi permetterei mai, vorrei solo capire cosa cerchi. Ricorda che anche l'amante ha una scadenza in fatto di passioni e emozioni forti, è solo questione di tempo e se sei in cerca solo di quelle emozioni potrai trovarle solo saltando da un uomo all'altro. Forse quello che hai con tuo marito invece è recuperabile.

Missix


----------



## bubu (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "Non c' e' niente di giusto in quello che sto facendo , ma devo bloccare i miei istinti , tarparmi le ali in nome di che cosa"
> 
> Lo sai solo tu che cos'è e quanto ne vale la pena. Potresti sentirti in uno stato di parità adesso, potresti perfino rivelarlo a tuo marito, se ti interessa ancora la storia con lui e cercare di capire insieme quello che non va tra di voi.
> Non capisco però se hai tradito per vendetta o semplicemente perchè ti è capitato come è capitato a suo tempo a tuo marito. Non vorrei che il suo sbaglio lo hai usato per giustificare quello che hai fatto, come una conseguenza. E se non lo fosse? Non saresti identica a tuo marito? Non voglio giudicarti, non mi permetterei mai, vorrei solo capire cosa cerchi. Ricorda che anche l'amante ha una scadenza in fatto di passioni e emozioni forti, è solo questione di tempo e se sei in cerca solo di quelle emozioni potrai trovarle solo saltando da un uomo all'altro. Forse quello che hai con tuo marito invece è recuperabile.
> ...


ti quoto!
l'innamoramento è bellissimo...ma passa! è fisiologico


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2012)

Io quando leggo alcune cose rimango sempre inebetito! e mi dico sempre ma sono strano io o cosa? ( e su questa frase chissà quanti ci ricameranno sopra  ) 

Mi apri un thread dove dichiari che sei stata tradita e che conosci il dolore che provoca un tradimento! nel frattempo però tradisci! e tradendo sai benissimo che prima o poi verrete scoperti, e sai benissimo il dolore che stai o provocherai a qualcun'altra, sai benissimo cosa succede alla famiglia e le conseguenze che ne possono avere i figli, e scrivi le emozioni che mi da sono queste e queste.... 
No tu non hai attenuanti, di nessun tipo! perchè chi passa veramente dal dolore, non fa certe scelte. Ma si prende le sue responsabilità lasciando il marito. 

Ma perchè tutti continuano a mentirsi ? perchè chi subisce un tradimento non riesce a darsi pace e fa finta di stare bene tradendo? Perchè in pochi aprono la mente e fanno delle scelte che saranno solo atte a scegliere un percorso dove si fa una scelta equilibrata! che questa possa essere la totale apertura della coppia oppure la  fedeltà oppure altro.. ma tutto porca paletta condiviso e discusso.


----------



## bubu (3 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io quando leggo alcune cose rimango sempre inebetito! e mi dico sempre ma sono strano io o cosa? ( e su questa frase chissà quanti ci ricameranno sopra  )
> 
> Mi apri un thread dove dichiari che sei stata tradita e che conosci il dolore che provoca un tradimento! nel frattempo però tradisci! e tradendo sai benissimo che prima o poi verrete scoperti, e sai benissimo il dolore che stai o provocherai a qualcun'altra, sai benissimo cosa succede alla famiglia e le conseguenze che ne possono avere i figli, e scrivi le emozioni che mi da sono queste e queste....
> No tu non hai attenuanti, di nessun tipo! perchè chi passa veramente dal dolore, non fa certe scelte. Ma si prende le sue responsabilità lasciando il marito.
> ...


il problema ultimo è che essere sinceri è difficile soprattutto con se stessi.
ho sempre pensato che gli amanti abbiano bisogno di tradire perchè la trasgressione è stuzzicante, e soprattutto per avere conferme su insicurezze che vanno oltre il rapporto di coppia (nella maggior parte dei casi)...
che dire...è difficile capire certi meccanismi, e forse non dovremo neanche cercare di dare risposte dove non ce ne sono. Boh


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mo te faccio un bignami:
> 
> Si può essere troie anche se si è state tradite.
> Tu sei l'una e l'altra cosa.
> ...


Quindi riassumendo sarei una Troia felice che non vale un cazzo......
Perfetto dimmi tu chi sei per giudicare ?
Non credere mi offenda o mi meraviglino le tue parole.
Sono donna adulta e con una certa testa per andare oltre e sapere interpretare i bisogni di sfogo di certi personaggi..... 
Giusto per puntualizzare mi ritengo donna intelligente, brava madre e certo che si probabilmente pessima moglie......E allora , alla fustigazione pubblica devo andare????
Continua pure con i tuoi sproloqui e le tue ingiurie, non mi smuovi di un millimetro ...........
Non e' che tu sei uno sfigato qualunque E pure infelice? Speriamo almeno tu possa valere qualcosa......
Tant' e'....


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

"Non esistono , siamo esseri umani in balia delle nostre emozioni."
Questa frase la dici ora perché è successo a te. Pensa se tuo marito a suo tempo ti avesse risposto cosi. Perdonami ma continuo a non capire cosa cerchi.


----------



## Duchessa (3 Aprile 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mo te faccio un bignami:
> 
> Si può essere troie anche se si è state tradite.
> Tu sei l'una e l'altra cosa.
> ...


Che tonnellata...:unhappy:...Posso tradurre il bignami con qualcosa di più gentile?

"Ci appare questo: La tua è una pura vendetta e ne godi"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Che tonnellata...:unhappy:...Posso tradurre il bignami con qualcosa di più gentile?
> 
> "Ci appare questo: La tua è una pura vendetta e *ne godi*"



Anche a me appare di una pesantezza immane  

aggiungo: a chi non piace il piacere?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io quando leggo alcune cose rimango sempre inebetito! e mi dico sempre ma sono strano io o cosa? ( e su questa frase chissà quanti ci ricameranno sopra  )
> 
> Mi apri un thread dove dichiari che sei stata tradita e che conosci il dolore che provoca un tradimento! nel frattempo però tradisci! e tradendo sai benissimo che prima o poi verrete scoperti, e sai benissimo il dolore che stai o provocherai a qualcun'altra, sai benissimo cosa succede alla famiglia e le conseguenze che ne possono avere i figli, e scrivi le emozioni che mi da sono queste e queste....
> No tu non hai attenuanti, di nessun tipo! perchè chi passa veramente dal dolore, non fa certe scelte. Ma si prende le sue responsabilità lasciando il marito.
> ...



ecco, ottima domanda, diccelo tu il perchè


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mo te faccio un bignami:
> 
> Si può essere troie anche se si è state tradite.
> Tu sei l'una e l'altra cosa.
> ...


:racchia:


----------



## Duchessa (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche a me appare di una pesantezza immane
> 
> aggiungo: a chi non piace il piacere?


Ma cosa sei andata a pensare??......Traduco la traduzione: "gode della vendetta"


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma cosa sei andata a pensare??......Traduco la traduzione: "gode della vendetta"


Non godo della vendetta.... Sono passati quasi tre anni da allora.
Comunque interloquire con persone che esprimono pareri e opinioni , magari condivisibili ma opinabili, ritengo essere costruttivo , un sano confronto sempre lo e'.
La' dove esistono insulti e poca elasticita' mentale e mente ottusa, allora scusatemi ma non ho nulla da commentare.
Vorrei un confronto , non un sermone o una banale retorica.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non godo della vendetta.... Sono passati quasi tre anni da allora.
> Comunque interloquire con persone che esprimono pareri e opinioni , magari condivisibili ma opinabili, ritengo essere costruttivo , un sano confronto sempre lo e'.
> La' dove esistono insulti e poca elasticita' mentale e mente ottusa, allora scusatemi ma non ho nulla da commentare.
> Vorrei un confronto , non un sermone o una banale retorica.


Donna tu chiedi molto!
Allora registrati che ne parliamo eh?
Anch'io fui tradito e divenni traditore eh?
Siam traditori ma figli tuoi...
Sbriciolata dalla a noi!:carneval:


----------



## Fabry (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, ottima domanda, diccelo tu il perchè



Non sono Ultimo, provo a dare la mia interpretazione .

Forse perché il tradito dava grande importanza al rapporto di coppia e veder rompere quel patto gli fa scoprire di avere accanto un quasi "sconosciuto", una persona assai differente da quello che credeva o pensava? Visto che la maggioranza dei tradimenti difficilmente vengono confessati, ma vengono scoperti. 

Rendersi conto che il/la proprio partner ti abbraccia, dice di amarti, ed al tempo stesso ha una relazione parallela...è un colpo quasi mortale per chi crede nella coppia.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Non sono Ultimo, provo a dare la mia interpretazione .
> 
> Forse perché il tradito dava grande importanza al rapporto di coppia e veder rompere quel patto gli fa scoprire di avere accanto un quasi "sconosciuto", una persona assai differente da quello che credeva o pensava? Visto che la maggioranza dei tradimenti difficilmente vengono confessati, ma vengono scoperti.
> 
> Rendersi conto che il/la proprio partner ti abbraccia, dice di amarti, ed al tempo stesso ha una relazione parallela...è un colpo quasi mortale per chi crede nella coppia.


Questo e' una riflessione corretta.
Ho più' volte sottolineato come ho creduto nel sogno.... Pur consapevole di stare attraversando un periodo difficile con mio marito, un periodo di apatia , non dialogo, non ho mai preso in considerazione l' idea di cercare altrove cio' che mi mancava.
E ragazzi , dopo quindici anni di matrimonio , comunque qualcosa viene a mancare .... L' errore sta nel non volere guardare in faccia la realta' , non rendersene conto , non parlare.
Purtroppo ho cercato il dialogo nel momento in cui lui aveva gia' cercato di supplire alle mie mancanze altrove.
Abbiamo parlato nottate intere , abbiamo ricostruito piano piano un rapporto frantumato si ma con basi solide.
Ho perdonato o creduto di perdonare proprio in nome dell' amore che provavo per lui, per noi, per la nostra famiglia.
E allora ricostruisci, soffri per quello che hai subito ma hai riconquistato il tuo uomo.
Ma quando lo guardi ti chiedi sempre : " ma chi diavolo ho sposato????"""
Ero innamorata di un uomo per il quale non avevo più' nessuna stima , che reputavo moralmente un essere immeritevole del mio amore.
E qui veniamo al paradosso.... Sono caduta nella stessa rete.... 
Sono immorale? Certo che lo sono , specie per come sono stata abituata a credere in determinati valori..... Ma cosa devo fare?
Inibire quello che sto vivendo.... Ripeto in nome di che cosa????


----------



## Fabry (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo e' una riflessione corretta.
> Ho più' volte sottolineato come ho creduto nel sogno.... Pur consapevole di stare attraversando un periodo difficile con mio marito, un periodo di apatia , non dialogo, non ho mai preso in considerazione l' idea di cercare altrove cio' che mi mancava.
> E ragazzi , dopo quindici anni di matrimonio , comunque qualcosa viene a mancare .... L' errore sta nel non volere guardare in faccia la realta' , non rendersene conto , non parlare.
> Purtroppo ho cercato il dialogo nel momento in cui lui aveva gia' cercato di supplire alle mie mancanze altrove.
> ...


Premesso che sono in generale contrario al tradimento (tranquilla non sono il tipo che marca a fuoco con la lettera scarlatta) , per come la vedo io il nocciolo del problema è che quando ci si rende conto che non si riesce a superare quello che è accaduto il passo successivo seppur doloroso è dividere le proprie strade, la coppia non esiste più, ci sono due persone che stanno insieme ed una se non è infelice poco ci manca.

La tua relazione è nata dalla delusione che hai avuto e che non sei riuscita a superare, se posso permettermi vorrei però metterti in guardia da una cosa, queste relazioni nascono e vengono portate avanti con la certezza di poterle gestire tranquillamente, è una pia illusione, il più delle volte scatta il sentimento...ed allora si che saranno dolori, per tutti, compresa la moglie del tuo amante che forse non lo merita.

Come dico spesso questa è la mia opinabilissima opinione


ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna tu chiedi molto!
> Allora registrati che ne parliamo eh?
> Anch'io fui tradito e divenni traditore eh?
> Siam traditori ma figli tuoi...
> *Sbriciolata dalla a noi!*:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e questa come ti è venuta?????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo e' una riflessione corretta.
> Ho più' volte sottolineato come ho creduto nel sogno.... Pur consapevole di stare attraversando un periodo difficile con mio marito, un periodo di apatia , non dialogo, non ho mai preso in considerazione l' idea di cercare altrove cio' che mi mancava.
> E ragazzi , dopo quindici anni di matrimonio , comunque qualcosa viene a mancare .... L' errore sta nel non volere guardare in faccia la realta' , non rendersene conto , non parlare.
> Purtroppo ho cercato il dialogo nel momento in cui lui aveva gia' cercato di supplire alle mie mancanze altrove.
> ...


Non sei caduta nella stessa rete secondo me. La mia impressione è che tu abbia smollato il colpo, buttato quello in cui credevi, mischiato farina e crusca. Penso questo perchè nel titolo del tuo 3d c'è un passaggio logico tra l'essere stata tradita e l'essere diventata traditrice, e anche nel passo che ho grassettato. Come se tu dicessi: oramai lui aveva sporcato tutto, rovinato tutto, completiamo l'opera. Mi dispiace che tu non abbia più visto in lui una persona meritevole di stima... ma non credo che questo possa essere dovuto esclusivamente al tradimento. Mi dispiace ancora di più però che tu abbia smesso di avere stima in te stessa, al punto da replicare come attrice principale lo stesso errore che ha cambiato così radicalmente la tua visione delle cose. Non parlerei così se tu avessi detto: sto tradendo mio marito... e tra le altre cose anche lui mi ha tradito tempo fa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Non sono Ultimo, provo a dare la mia interpretazione .
> 
> Forse perché il tradito dava grande importanza al rapporto di coppia e veder rompere quel patto gli fa scoprire di avere accanto un quasi "sconosciuto", una persona assai differente da quello che credeva o pensava? Visto che la maggioranza dei tradimenti difficilmente vengono confessati, ma vengono scoperti.
> 
> Rendersi conto che il/la proprio partner ti abbraccia, dice di amarti, ed al tempo stesso ha una relazione parallela...è un colpo quasi mortale per chi crede nella coppia.


penso che il tuo ragionamento sia corretto e veritiero

la mia domanda era rivolta a Claudio, una persona che ha subito il tradimento e che quindi può parlare con cognizione di causa


----------



## Fabry (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> penso che il tuo ragionamento sia corretto e veritiero
> 
> la mia domanda era rivolta a Claudio, una persona che ha subito il tradimento e che quindi può parlare con cognizione di causa



:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> La tua relazione è nata dalla delusione che hai avuto e che non sei riuscita a superare, se posso permettermi vorrei però metterti in guardia da una cosa, queste relazioni nascono e vengono portate avanti con la certezza di poterle gestire tranquillamente, è una pia illusione, il più delle volte scatta il sentimento...ed allora si che saranno dolori, per tutti, compresa la moglie del tuo amante che forse non lo merita.
> 
> Come dico spesso questa è la mia opinabilissima opinione
> 
> ...


Certo che non lo merita, così come sono consapevole che tenere i piedi per terra sia alquanto difficile.
Non ci crederete , ma non avrei mai voluto trovarmi in questa situazione....ed ora che ci sono dentro, tutto è maledettamente complicato.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sei caduta nella stessa rete secondo me. La mia impressione è che tu abbia smollato il colpo, buttato quello in cui credevi, mischiato farina e crusca. Penso questo perchè nel titolo del tuo 3d c'è un passaggio logico tra l'essere stata tradita e l'essere diventata traditrice, e anche nel passo che ho grassettato. Come se tu dicessi: oramai lui aveva sporcato tutto, rovinato tutto, completiamo l'opera. Mi dispiace che tu non abbia più visto in lui una persona meritevole di stima... ma non credo che questo possa essere dovuto esclusivamente al tradimento. Mi dispiace ancora di più però che tu abbia smesso di avere stima in te stessa, al punto da replicare come attrice principale lo stesso errore che ha cambiato così radicalmente la tua visione delle cose. Non parlerei così se tu avessi detto: sto tradendo mio marito... e tra le altre cose anche lui mi ha tradito tempo fa.


Nulla da controbattere.... Leggersi nelle analisi degli altri aiuta a riflettere, cio' non cambia lo stato delle cose ma serve ad acquisire consapevolezze nascoste o mai tirate fuori.
Certo sono verita' per nulla onorevoli ma le accetto perche' dette con garbo e spirito di critica.
La domanda e' che fare quindi?
Riflettero'..... Grazie degli spunti.


----------



## Fabry (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo che non lo merita, così come sono consapevole che tenere i piedi per terra sia alquanto difficile.
> Non ci crederete , ma non avrei mai voluto trovarmi in questa situazione....ed ora che ci sono dentro, tutto è maledettamente complicato.



Ahi siamo già al "tutto è maledettamente complicato", posso chiederti perché? Naturalmente se ti va, non voglio essere invadente.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ahi siamo già al "tutto è maledettamente complicato", posso chiederti perché? Naturalmente se ti va, non voglio essere invadente.


Tranquillo se sono qui perche' ' voglio e ho bisogno di tirare fuori tutto....  Complicato perche' la persona in questione mi prende di testa, certo esiste un'attrazione fisica forte e una passione travolgente , ma esiste un feeling mentale importante.
Questa cosa mi spaventa...... Sono donna tosta e forte e quindi ben consapevole del percorso difficile e tortuoso che ho intrapreso.
Riscontro una debolezza in me in questo momento e non fa parte del mio carattere , come tale ho difficolta' a gestire le emozioni, proprio perche' io estremamente razionale.
D'altro canto sono donna adulta e mi ritrovo per certi aspetti ad essere adolescente e, credimi non riconosco me stessa.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi riassumendo sarei una Troia felice che non vale un cazzo......


Uh, come la fai semplice!
Io ho sempre il massimo rispetto di chi, per far capire alla gente di essere intelligente, ha bisogno di dirglielo.
Perdono le tue parole in libertà che non rendono onore ad una ragazza come te che è ben lungi dall'essere così presuntuosa da pensare che ciò che lei capisce sia quello che intendevano gli altri.
Ti rendi conto di quale impressione puoi suscitare?
Metti sul piatto la tua situazione come un affastellamento di debolezze che sembrano quasi colpevoli, quali la tua incapacità di perdonare, il ritorno a palpiti fanciulleschi e la mancanza di un minimo di afflizione per aver mancato una promessa di eterna fedeltà, unendola alla disillusione più totale sulla possibilità di mantenere una coerenza di vita, motivandola semplicemente col fatto che tu non ci sei riuscita.
Nessuna opinione qui espressa ti manderà in galera, in esilio o all'inferno, perchè qui non ci sono nè giudici, nè re, nè dei...
Qui c'è gente che parla di altra gente, per come quella gente si espone e di ciò che quella gente propone.
Nulla di più.
Tu prendi quello che vuoi, che ti piace e che riesci a sopportare.
Ma ricorda che qui c'è solo un'ombra di quello che trovi nel mondo reale, con neppure tutte le sfumature di là fuori, ma è una piccola palestra.
Fanne buon uso!

Ciao!


----------



## Fabry (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tranquillo se sono qui perche' ' voglio e ho bisogno di tirare fuori tutto....  Complicato perche' la persona in questione mi prende di testa, certo esiste un'attrazione fisica forte e una passione travolgente , ma esiste un feeling mentale importante.
> Questa cosa mi spaventa...... Sono donna tosta e forte e quindi ben consapevole del percorso difficile e tortuoso che ho intrapreso.
> Riscontro una debolezza in me in questo momento e non fa parte del mio carattere , come tale ho difficolta' a gestire le emozioni, proprio perche' io estremamente razionale.
> D'altro canto sono donna adulta e mi ritrovo per certi aspetti ad essere adolescente e, credimi non riconosco me stessa.



Lo credo che tu sia spaventata, la storia sta evolvendo in qualcosa di più che solo emozioni e sesso, questo probabilmente non l'avevi preventivato e ti disorienta, sei in mezzo ad un guado e tornare indietro potrebbe creare grandi rimpianti, andare avanti rischiare di perdersi nelle rapide del fiume.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uh, come la fai semplice!
> Io ho sempre il massimo rispetto di chi, per far capire alla gente di essere intelligente, ha bisogno di dirglielo.
> Perdono le tue parole in libertà che non rendono onore ad una ragazza come te che è ben lungi dall'essere così presuntuosa da pensare che ciò che lei capisce sia quello che intendevano gli altri.
> Ti rendi conto di quale impressione puoi suscitare?
> ...


Rabarbaro non ci provare con me,non è la tua forbita dialettica che mi spaventa o mi chiude la bocca.
Potrei ribattere con un sermone prolisso e ridondante ma annoierei chi vuol leggere la sostanza e non la forma.
Quale situazione potrei mai suscitare?
Siamo in un forum che parla di tradimenti non di amore eterno .
Ascolto con educazione le opinioni di tutti se, come già espresso, manifestate con garbo e intelligenza.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Lo credo che tu sia spaventata, la storia sta evolvendo in qualcosa di più che solo emozioni e sesso, questo probabilmente non l'avevi preventivato e ti disorienta, sei in mezzo ad un guado e tornare indietro potrebbe creare grandi rimpianti, andare avanti rischiare di perdersi nelle rapide del fiume.


Tornare indietro vorrebbe dire soffocare emozioni non creare rimpianti.....andare avanti è farsi del male.
Ma come essere talmente razionali da dire basta?
Dove è il confine tra la ragione e il maledetto istinto.
Siamo esseri umani o robot?


----------



## Eliade (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il mio post ha un esordio non casuale, quel "mai dire mai" dice nulla ma dice molto al contempo.
> Razionalmente siamo tutti bravi a dire cosa e' giusto o cosa e' sbagliato fare,il dramma che dobbiamo fare i conti con l' anima o istinto che dir si voglia e allora difronte ad esso ti assicuro crolla qualsiasi cosa.
> Non c' e' niente di giusto in quello che sto facendo , ma devo bloccare i miei istinti , tarparmi le ali in nome di che cosa.
> Sai quanti giudizi ho dato , quante morali ho fatto a chi tradiva i rispettivi compagni..... Quando ti ci trovi in mezzo cara mia non e' come dirle e pensare certe cose , te le vivi e basta..... Non esiste nessun giudice e nessuna verita' , tu con la tua coscienza.


Guarda che io non ti ho dato giudizi. Ho solo detto che non capisco il tuo comportamento e ho anche aggiunto che è *un mio limite *(sul fatto di trovarcisi...ma chi te lo dice che non mi ci sia trovata?), non ho detto che è sbagliato..se sta bene a te che mi frega del giusto o sbagliato?
Io non ho detto cosa è giusto o sbagliato, questo semmai lo hai detto tu: il tradimento di tuo marito è stato sbagliato, ti ha fatto soffrire le pene dell'inferno...ma lo stesso comportamento di un altro uomo ti sta bene. Dov'è la differenza tra il comportamento di tuo marito e quello del tuo amante? Credi forse di essere migliore dell'amante di tuo marito che gli ha fatto due moine?
Hai usato due pesi e due misure, il comportamento di tuo marito ti ha fatto soffrire le pene dell'inferno, ma quello del tuo amante no...in fondo non è te che sta tradendo. Se così non fosse il comportamento del tuo amante ti avrebbe fatto schifo, perché è lo stesso che ha usato tuo marito (più o meno).
Contenta tu, contenti tutti..meno male che ti sei fatta travolgere dalle emozioni, ma tuo marito ovviamente ha sbagliato. Il problema qual'è?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e questa come ti è venuta?????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Parodia da immacolata no?
Siam peccatori ma figli tuoi
Immacolata prega per noi...

[video=youtube;kZ5rtIammTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZ5rtIammTY[/video]

Sbriciolata tradita bella...

Io e Lothar ci stiamo esercitando...veniamo a cantartela sotto casa tua...

Dicendo siam traditori ma amanti tuoi no?


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rabarbaro non ci provare con me...


  Uh, devi essere una cliente difficile anche per gli avventisti che cercano di fare proseliti e per i venditori di aspirapolveri porta a porta...  Non temere: non ti lascerò neppure un volantino infilato sotto la porta. E dire che fanno così comodo quando non si trova neppure un pezzo di carta di giornale per accendere il camino...  Ma tant'è...  Cordialità.


----------



## Fabry (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tornare indietro vorrebbe dire soffocare emozioni non creare rimpianti.....andare avanti è farsi del male.
> Ma come essere talmente razionali da dire basta?
> Dove è il confine tra la ragione e il maledetto istinto.
> Siamo esseri umani o robot?


Infatti intendevo il rimpianto di aver soffocato quelle emozioni.
Quel confine lo tracciamo sempre e solo noi stessi, siamo esseri umani, quindi fallaci, ma una riflessione profonda sarebbe ausplicabile, anche in considerazione del fatto che ( è solo un ipotesi eh non ti stò gufando ) per il tuo amante potresti essere solo un piacevole passatempo, mentre come hai scritto tu sei molto presa da quest'uomo.


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non godo della vendetta.... Sono passati quasi tre anni da allora.
> Comunque interloquire con persone che esprimono pareri e opinioni , magari condivisibili ma opinabili, ritengo essere costruttivo , un sano confronto sempre lo e'.
> La' dove esistono insulti e poca elasticita' mentale e mente ottusa, allora scusatemi ma non ho nulla da commentare.
> Vorrei un confronto , non un sermone o una banale retorica.


Io posso confrontarmi con te, se vuoi.

Sono una donna che ha subito il tradimento. Che ha vissuto tutta la disillusione di cui parli. E che sa, quindi, cosa vuol dire ridimensionare l'idea di un amore puro e perfetto. Un'idea stupida, forse, ma piacevole e confortante.

Io ho scelto di restare con mio marito cambiando però il mio modo di interpretare la coppia: mai più esclusività sessuale, mai più aspettative a cui evidentemente, non sappiamo corrispondere. Gliel'ho comunicato e, per quanto sia difficile per lui accettarlo, attualmente viviamo questa strana fase in cui lui è fedele e io no.

In tutto questo le mie osservazioni sono le seguenti: un tradimento, quasi sempre, porta ad un distacco temporaneo ed è probabile che tu lo stia sperimentando in questo modo, concentrandoti cioè su te stessa e sul tuo personale benessere. Questo di per sè potrebbe non essere un male, se però non avesse come conseguenza un progressivo allontanamento da tuo marito.
Attenzione perchè tra il matrimonio perfetto e il disinteresse reciproco ci sono diverse sfumature che vale la pena cogliere e considerare.

Penso che in una situazione come la vostra la riflessione dovrebbe essere comune e non solitaria.
Penso che dovresti considerare l'idea di comunicare a tuo marito il tuo modo attuale di interpretare la coppia e ascoltare i suoi pensieri in merito. Avendo alle spalle una storia come la vostra avete il privilegio di poter riflettere su quanto vi succede senza che uno dei due debba necessariamente giudicare l'altro. Il mio consiglio è, in ogni caso, di non smettere di dialogare con tuo marito e di non allontanarti definitivamente da lui.


----------



## Eretteo (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si dice nella vita mai dire mai....
> Saggia affermazione
> Dopo quindici anni di matrimonio scopro il tradimento di mio marito  perpetuato per un anno intero con una sua collega più' giovane di lui.
> L'avesse fatto con un'incanutita racchiona sarebbe stato da rosolare al rogo,almeno ha avuto buon gusto anagrafico...
> ...


Continui  a farla fuori;ragionando come fai tu ognuno potrebbe prendere in  considerazione un'unione a caso,e dimostrare tutto ed il contrario di  tutto.
Tieni il maritozzo per le gonadi dal momento in cui hai scoperto che ha una collezione degna di PolPot.
Hai preferito risparmiare i sesterzi invece di prenderne una parte per te e un'altra all'avvocato.
Molto meglio farsi impollinare dal privato reziario di turno e continuare a fare la pubblica signora.
Sei  riuscita a quadrare il cerchio,da una parte la legittima esplorazione  di ogni polveroso antro con le piu' avanzate trivellone,in fin dei conti non sarai mica meno interessante tu del lago Vostok?
E dall'altra il pacifico prosieguo della *vita agiata* sotto lo stesso tetto del tuo miserabile,abbiente beccaccione.
Ave atque vale.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Cosa ti infastidisce cosi' tanto?
Il fatto che faccia la pubblica signora o che faccia , come dici tu, beccaccione mio marito???
Come e' facile elargire giudizi in monologhi asettici e privi di contenuti ma unicamente gratuiti ,moniti certamente non costruttivi ma denigratori.
Ma sono qui anche per dar retta ad individui come te che non vanno oltre ma, radicati nel loro perbenismo, sputano sentenze a stampo.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uh, devi essere una cliente difficile anche per gli avventisti che cercano di fare proseliti e per i venditori di aspirapolveri porta a porta...  Non temere: non ti lascerò neppure un volantino infilato sotto la porta. E dire che fanno così comodo quando non si trova neppure un pezzo di carta di giornale per accendere il camino...  Ma tant'è...  Cordialità.


Tant'e !!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io posso confrontarmi con te, se vuoi.
> 
> Sono una donna che ha subito il tradimento. Che ha vissuto tutta la disillusione di cui parli. E che sa, quindi, cosa vuol dire ridimensionare l'idea di un amore puro e perfetto. Un'idea stupida, forse, ma piacevole e confortante.
> 
> ...


Sole , a te manifesto un pensiero che credo comprenderai mentre so fara' innorridire molti.
Paradossalmente tra ventanni io mi vedo con mio marito....questo per dirti che terro' certo in considerazione il tuo consiglio seppure ad oggi nel mezzo del ciclone mi riesce un tantino difficile. Ma ci riflettero' sicuro.


----------



## Eretteo (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa ti infastidisce cosi' tanto?
> Infastidito?
> Penso che ci siano poche cose,su questo pianeta,che possano suscitare in me cosi' poco interesse come cio' che scrivi di te.....e parimenti le tue repliche agli altrui commenti.
> Il fatto che faccia la pubblica signora o che faccia , come dici tu, beccaccione mio marito???
> ...


L'unica cosa fatta con lo stampino sono le discussioni come la tua,ce n'e' almeno una al giorno,cosi' uguali e monotone che c'e' davvero bisogno di uno sforzo di fantasia per scrivere risposte interessanti evitando di addormentarsi fra uno sbadiglio e l'altro.
Una banalita' di concetti al limite dell'infimo,un'altezzosita' nelle repliche da suffragetta novantenne,ma pigliati 'sti pistoloni e spendi i soldi del becco senza affliggere martello,incudine e staffa altrui per favore.


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> L'unica cosa fatta con lo stampino sono le discussioni come la tua,ce n'e' almeno una al giorno,cosi' uguali e monotone che c'e' davvero bisogno di uno sforzo di fantasia per scrivere risposte interessanti evitando di addormentarsi fra uno sbadiglio e l'altro.
> Una banalita' di concetti al limite dell'infimo,un'altezzosita' nelle repliche da suffragetta novantenne,ma pigliati 'sti pistoloni e spendi i soldi del becco senza affliggere martello,incudine e staffa altrui per favore.


bè siamo su tradimento.net, che vuoi leggere? chiedo


----------



## Eretteo (3 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè siamo su tradimento.net, che vuoi leggere? chiedo


Un modo come un altro per dire che 'sta storia sembra tanto una panzana scopiazzata in malo modo.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> L'unica cosa fatta con lo stampino sono le discussioni come la tua,ce n'e' almeno una al giorno,cosi' uguali e monotone che c'e' davvero bisogno di uno sforzo di fantasia per scrivere risposte interessanti evitando di addormentarsi fra uno sbadiglio e l'altro.
> Una banalita' di concetti al limite dell'infimo,un'altezzosita' nelle repliche da suffragetta novantenne,ma pigliati 'sti pistoloni e spendi i soldi del becco senza affliggere martello,incudine e staffa altrui per favore.


Le mie repliche sono lineari, educate e coerenti.
Tu vedo ti inalberi per un niente, in fondo in fondo qualcosa ti rosica..
Ma io dico come e' che tu sei qui???
Sarebbe interessante saperlo...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Un modo come un altro per dire che 'sta storia sembra tanto una panzana scopiazzata in malo modo.


Ma io mi chiedo, chi non e' in grado di vedere oltre i propri paraocchi, oltre le storie, chi non e' in grado di interagire con la persona , ma e' solo capace di rifarsi a retoriche gia' sentite con sproloqui e moralismi gratuiti oltre che maleducati.. Costoro appunto se ne andassero a fare un giro nella sezione "taglio e cucito"


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le mie repliche sono lineari, educate e coerenti.
> Tu vedo ti inalberi per un niente, in fondo in fondo qualcosa ti rosica..
> Ma io dico come e' che tu sei qui???
> Sarebbe interessante saperlo...


Senti cazzo.
Iscriviti no?
Uffa.


----------



## oceansize (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le mie repliche sono lineari, educate e coerenti.
> Tu vedo ti inalberi per un niente, in fondo in fondo qualcosa ti rosica..
> Ma io dico come e' che tu sei qui???
> Sarebbe interessante saperlo...


se ti rileggi si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa di te


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> se ti rileggi si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa di te


Permettimi, documenta la tua affermazione per favore.
Non credo di essermi mai inalberata, sono qui per un sano confronto  e mi rosica da matti avere un  amante, altresi' mi piace cosi' tanto che non riesco a fermarmi.


----------



## darkside (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Permettimi, documenta la tua affermazione per favore.
> Non credo di essermi mai inalberata, sono qui per un sano confronto  e mi rosica da matti avere un  amante, altresi' mi piace cosi' tanto che non riesco a fermarmi.


certe volte qui il confronto è un pò difficile ci sono molti traditi che ce l'hanno con il mondo e soprattutto con i traditori e se potessero li manderebbero all'inferno (ma esiste..?) altri invece che si ritrovano in queste situazioni.
io parlo per me... io non me la sono cercata mi sono fatta travolgere e basta, non l'ho fatto per ripicca nei confronti del mio compagno che mi aveva tradito il suo tradimento ,come già detto ,l'ho superato e l'ho preso come spunto per far andare meglio le cose e ho cambiato la mia visione sul tradimento e non lo dico perchè adesso ci sono cascata pure io la mia non è una scusa dietro la quale nascondermi.
nel tuo caso devi capire cosa vuoi... se vuoi solo una distrazione alla tua routine,quel qualcosa che ti da adrenalina e che ti fa sentire ancora più viva o se sotto sotto stai cercando una via per uscire dal tuo matrimonio....


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti cazzo.
> Iscriviti no?
> Uffa.


Si', è vero. Iscriviti.

Ciliegina


----------



## Eretteo (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .......Non credo di essermi mai inalberata, sono qui per un sano confronto e mi rosica da matti avere un amante, altresi' mi piace cosi' tanto che non riesco a fermarmi........
> .......Ma io mi chiedo, chi non e' in grado di vedere oltre i propri paraocchi, oltre le storie, chi non e' in grado di interagire con la persona , ma e' solo capace di rifarsi a retoriche gia' sentite con sproloqui e moralismi gratuiti oltre che maleducati.. Costoro appunto se ne andassero a fare un giro nella sezione "taglio e cucito".....



Giusto qui ti volevo,caro il mio "utente non registrato".
Già,perchè ormai la frittata si e' girata e rigirata nella padella,e nonostante il goccio di latte aggiunto per farla crescere alta e morbida,un altro po' di fuoco e uova e zucchine si ridurranno ad una crosta secca.
Rispondi a ciò che non ti va di sentire con dei latrati da (scarso) predatore affamato e ferito,ti togli una trave dalla cornea e strilli "Orbo!" al primo che incontri,dai del maleducato a chi non ti ha rivolto una parolaccia una (a meno che tu non consideri "becco" o "beccaccione" un'offesa......se la vuoi politicamente corretta diciamo allora che tuo marito ha una moglie diversamente fedele,o che e' cornodotato....sarebbe interessante sapere cosa ne pensa tuo marito,e se si offende per essere appellato beccaccione,o per il fatto di essere cornificato da te.......se tu avessi un marito).
Sei appena arrivato e manderesti parecchia gente nella sezione "taglio e cucito",perche' tu hai il dono dell'intelligenza e della dialettica,lo affermi pure orgogliosamente,magari potresti sfoderare il QI come la Stone,che sicuramente passera' alla storia per quello,non certo per i rivoli di sudore che imperlavano la fronte del ciccione allupato monorchico mentre lei faceva prendere aria alla brogna.
Ti scocci all'istante invocando terribili e tediosi nemici dotati di occhiali con lenti da un centimetro di mortadella,sordi alle tue storie,incapaci d'interazione manco fossero autistici,capaci solo di metterti al palo e farti fare la fine del povero Girolamo e della frittata di cui sopra.
Mi fai venire in mente certi bambini capricciosi  che vogliono sempre un giocattolo quando passano davanti alla vetrina e gli viene detto di no,e loro ci riprovano e ancora no,ed ancora tentano ed e' sempre no,ed un giorno si dicono "Oggi sara' si!".
Per quello che hai scritto ed i particolari che aggiungi strada facendo,m*i fai tanto pensare che tu sia un utente gia' registrato,che pero' ad intervalli regolari si diletta a postare nuove discussioni trite,ritrite e stratrite.*
Ti piace guardare la reazione di chi ti crede e senti il tuo QI crescere ad ogni replica.
Sei abituato a non avere molta credibilita' presso una buona fetta degli utenti iscritti,ma stavolta ti sei detto "Li frego,mi travesto da saccente acculturata e ribattero' colpo su colpo,costi quel che costi,fino alla vittoria finale!".
E dal modo semplice e prevedibile con cui ti arrabatti a replicare,si evince che* sei un uomo che cerca di fingersi donna*.
Ci scommetto una sgnàpa.
E su quella non si scherza.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ti piace guardare la reazione di chi ti crede e senti il tuo QI crescere ad ogni replica.
> Sei abituato a non avere molta credibilita' presso una buona fetta degli utenti iscritti,ma stavolta ti sei detto "Li frego,mi travesto da saccente acculturata e ribattero' colpo su colpo,costi quel che costi,fino alla vittoria finale!".
> E dal modo semplice e prevedibile con cui ti arrabatti a replicare,si evince che* sei un uomo che cerca di fingersi donna*.
> Ci scommetto una sgnàpa.
> E su quella non si scherza.


Carissimo utente registrato mi dispiace deluderti ma sei completamente fuori strada, sono donna ho 45 anni e probabilmente il mio Qi non cosi' scontato e banale ti procura fastidio e ti irrita alquanto.
Il fatto di essere acculturata e saccente non e' certo un vanto da mostrare ma semplicemente il mio modo di essere che puo' piacere o no , ma non e' certo questo il punto.
Sono qui per un confronto, concetto gia' espresso ma talvolta repetita iuvant , il fatto che io mi registri o meno cosa cambia, questo la mia testolina non lo ha ancora capito.
Dimmi ma qual' e' il problema perché" blateri con ridondanza concetti che certo non mi aiutano a capire e cercare quel confronto di cui ho bisogno.
Pertanto ti pregherei, appurato che sono donna tradita e traditrice, di rimanere in tema e non fare voli pindarici....
Chissà   Mai che ne esca un sano dialogo e a quel punto la sgnapa te la offro io .


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2012)

Cosa c'è di complicato? la dai gratis ad un puttaniere! Non ci vedo niente di complicato, semplicemente fai risparmiare a quel povero uomo 50 euro a botta, ma dai diciamo ance solo 30 perchè per 50 euro dovresti essere abbastanza gnocca, ma dubito che tu lo sia.
Sei una merda più di tuo marito, io che ho subito due tradimenti non faccio quello perchè so cosa significa dentro di sè e non sono così stronzo o incosciente, e forse questo concetto non ti è tuo essendo una donna, ma ricorda che prima o poi tuo marito scoprirà la cosa e tu...tu finirai peggio di un traditore, perchè sei anche ipocrita.


----------



## Flavia (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rieccomi ho letto con attenzione i vostri commenti...... Che dirvi? Ripicca? No , non e' nata come tale, sono passati piu' di due anni da allora.... In realta' mi sono accorta di avere dedicato anni ad un uomo ,credendo realmente in qualcosa di puro ,per che cosa???
> Ho cominciato semplicemente a pensare a me stessa, ai miei bisogni...... Ho assecondato i miei bisogni di non essere scontata, di essere apprezzata, coccolata e ho scoperto un mondo che mi piace da pazzi.
> Lui mi piace da pazzi, ovviamente sposato con prole e, anche lui come me la prima volta che tradisce.
> Sono consapevole del guaio in cui mi sono cacciata ..... Ma me la vivo per il momento con tutto il batticuore che ne deriva.


hai mai preso in considerazione l'idea di separarti?



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mo te faccio un bignami:
> 
> Si può essere troie anche se si è state tradite.
> Tu sei l'una e l'altra cosa.
> ...


concetto espresso in modo chiaro e diretto, ho capito pure io che non sono una letterata:mrgreen:


Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda che io non ti ho dato giudizi. Ho solo detto che non capisco il tuo comportamento e ho anche aggiunto che è *un mio limite *(sul fatto di trovarcisi...ma chi te lo dice che non mi ci sia trovata?), non ho detto che è sbagliato..se sta bene a te che mi frega del giusto o sbagliato?
> Io non ho detto cosa è giusto o sbagliato, questo semmai lo hai detto tu: il tradimento di tuo marito è stato sbagliato, ti ha fatto soffrire le pene dell'inferno...ma lo stesso comportamento di un altro uomo ti sta bene. Dov'è la differenza tra il comportamento di tuo marito e quello del tuo amante? Credi forse di essere migliore dell'amante di tuo marito che gli ha fatto due moine?
> Hai usato due pesi e due misure, il comportamento di tuo marito ti ha fatto soffrire le pene dell'inferno, ma quello del tuo amante no...in fondo non è te che sta tradendo. Se così non fosse il comportamento del tuo amante ti avrebbe fatto schifo, perché è lo stesso che ha usato tuo marito (più o meno).
> Contenta tu, contenti tutti..meno male che ti sei fatta travolgere dalle emozioni, ma tuo marito ovviamente ha sbagliato. Il problema qual'è?


:up:


----------



## Flavia (4 Aprile 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Giusto qui ti volevo,caro il mio "utente non registrato".
> Già,perchè ormai la frittata si e' girata e rigirata nella padella,e nonostante il goccio di latte aggiunto per farla crescere alta e morbida,un altro po' di fuoco e uova e zucchine si ridurranno ad una crosta secca.
> Rispondi a ciò che non ti va di sentire con dei latrati da (scarso) predatore affamato e ferito,ti togli una trave dalla cornea e strilli "Orbo!" al primo che incontri,dai del maleducato a chi non ti ha rivolto una parolaccia una (a meno che tu non consideri "becco" o "beccaccione" un'offesa......se la vuoi politicamente corretta diciamo allora che tuo marito ha una moglie diversamente fedele,o che e' cornodotato....sarebbe interessante sapere cosa ne pensa tuo marito,e se si offende per essere appellato beccaccione,o per il fatto di essere cornificato da te.......se tu avessi un marito).
> Sei appena arrivato e manderesti parecchia gente nella sezione "taglio e cucito",perche' tu hai il dono dell'intelligenza e della dialettica,lo affermi pure orgogliosamente,magari potresti sfoderare il QI come la Stone,che sicuramente passera' alla storia per quello,non certo per i rivoli di sudore che imperlavano la fronte del ciccione allupato monorchico mentre lei faceva prendere aria alla brogna.
> ...


ammettendo che questa storia sia inventata di sana pianta, a che scopo fare ciò?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ammettendo che questa storia sia inventata di sana pianta, a che scopo fare ciò?


Lo scopo è farci riflettere sulla fenomenologia no?


----------



## Flavia (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo scopo è farci riflettere sulla fenomenologia no?


cioè?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> cioè?


Per esempio...
Uno o una si inventa una storia no?
E dice...
Cosa fareste voi se vi capita questo?

Per esempio...
Cari forumisti
Oggi sono tornato a casa dal lavoro un'ora prima
e ho trovato mia moglie a cavallo di un tizio...
Che fare?


----------



## Flavia (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per esempio...
> Uno o una si inventa una storia no?
> E dice...
> Cosa fareste voi se vi capita questo?
> ...


interessante teoria
ma se una persona ha tanto tempo a disposizione da riflettere sulla fenomenologia, non è più costruttivo sedersi in poltrona e fare le parole crociate?


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> interessante teoria
> ma se una persona ha tanto tempo a disposizione da riflettere sulla fenomenologia, non è più costruttivo sedersi in poltrona e fare le parole crociate?



Non ci sono più le perdite di tempo di una volta :mexican:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di complicato? la dai gratis ad un puttaniere! Non ci vedo niente di complicato, semplicemente fai risparmiare a quel povero uomo 50 euro a botta, ma dai diciamo ance solo 30 perchè per 50 euro dovresti essere abbastanza gnocca, ma dubito che tu lo sia.
> Sei una merda più di tuo marito, io che ho subito due tradimenti non faccio quello perchè so cosa significa dentro di sè e non sono così stronzo o incosciente, e forse questo concetto non ti è tuo essendo una donna, ma ricorda che prima o poi tuo marito scoprirà la cosa e tu...tu finirai peggio di un traditore, perchè sei anche ipocrita.


Io sono basita dal livello esistente qua dentro, dovrei registrarni per che cosa?
Per sentire blaterare gente repressa , incattivita e decisamente poco educata.... Ho sofferto come non mai dopo avere subito il tradimento ma non mi sono mai permessa di giudicare nessuno.
Intelligenza , elasticita' mentale sono doni e purtroppo prerogativa di pochi...
Daniele potrei infierire ma non lo faccio..... Vado oltre.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo scopo è farci riflettere sulla fenomenologia no?


Voi ragazzi avete dei problemi, io arrivo qui , racconto la mia storia, tiro fuori sensazioni , emozioni. Certo lo faccio con voi, a chi racconto certe cose??? 
E come risposta cosa ottengo se non insulti e mancanza addirittura di credibilita'.
Una bella delusione fatto salvo per alcuni che hanno mostrato un approccio diverso.


----------



## Duchessa (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Voi ragazzi avete dei problemi, io arrivo qui , racconto la mia storia, tiro fuori sensazioni , emozioni. Certo lo faccio con voi, a chi racconto certe cose???
> *E come risposta cosa ottengo se non insulti e mancanza addirittura di credibilita'.
> Una bella delusione* fatto salvo per alcuni che hanno mostrato un approccio diverso.


Sì sì qui dentro tanti abbiamo tanti problemi, ma tu hai parlato della tua intelligenza ed elasticità mentale, ti definisci "donna adulta e con una certa testa per andare oltre e sapere interpretare i bisogni di sfogo di certi personaggi"..... 
Sei in una botte di ferro! Nessun insulto ti scalfirà!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono basita dal livello esistente qua dentro, dovrei registrarni per che cosa?
> Per sentire blaterare gente repressa , incattivita e decisamente poco educata.... Ho sofferto come non mai dopo avere subito il tradimento ma non mi sono mai permessa di giudicare nessuno.
> Intelligenza , elasticita' mentale sono doni e purtroppo prerogativa di pochi...
> Daniele potrei infierire ma non lo faccio..... Vado oltre.


tesoro,

per godere della compagnia di persone brillanti, che si godono la vita e per imparare a conoscere i vari utenti, ognuno con le sue qualità e difetti

anche tu, appena entrata in questo salotto virtuale, ti stai allargando con giudizi su persone presenti da molto tempo....


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tesoro,
> 
> per godere della compagnia di persone brillanti, che si godono la vita e per imparare a conoscere i vari utenti, ognuno con le sue qualità e difetti
> 
> anche tu, appena entrata in questo salotto virtuale, ti stai allargando con giudizi su persone presenti da molto tempo....


:up:


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tesoro,
> 
> per godere della compagnia di persone brillanti, che si godono la vita e per imparare a conoscere i vari utenti, ognuno con le sue qualità e difetti
> 
> anche tu, appena entrata in questo salotto virtuale, ti stai allargando con giudizi su persone presenti da molto tempo....


:up:


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Non ci sono più le perdite di tempo di una volta :mexican:


e non ci sono più le stagioni di una volta:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Voi ragazzi avete dei problemi, io arrivo qui , racconto la mia storia, tiro fuori sensazioni , emozioni. Certo lo faccio con voi, a chi racconto certe cose???
> E come risposta cosa ottengo se non insulti e mancanza addirittura di credibilita'.
> Una bella delusione fatto salvo per alcuni che hanno mostrato un approccio diverso.


hai mai pensato ad una eventuale separazione?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tesoro,
> 
> per godere della compagnia di persone brillanti, che si godono la vita e per imparare a conoscere i vari utenti, ognuno con le sue qualità e difetti
> 
> anche tu, appena entrata in questo salotto virtuale, ti stai allargando con giudizi su persone presenti da molto tempo....


Sono iscritta ad un altro forum da ben tre anni , ho degli amici veri e credetemi so bene come sono le dinamiche di questi ambienti.
Si entra sempre in punta di piedi e regolarmente si viene aggrediti o maltrattati.... Ci sta , sono un ' estranea che entra nel vostro mondo e dovete proteggere il vostro territorio.
Lo comprendo davvero proprio perche' ho anche io un mio mondo virtuale fatto di emozioni vere.
Non voglio essere ne saccente ne  invadente , ripeto solo sfogare il mio stato di' animo .
Questo a molti da fastidio e me ne dispiace , posso andarmene come sono venuta tranquilli .


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai mai pensato ad una eventuale separazione?


Assolutamente no, conosco mio marito da vent'anni e , paradossale quello che dico , e' parte di me.
Non c'e nulla di giusto o morale in quello che sto facendo ma sto dentro al vortice in pieno e non so dove mi portera'.


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, conosco mio marito da vent'anni e , paradossale quello che dico , e' parte di me.
> Non c'e nulla di giusto o morale in quello che sto facendo ma sto dentro al vortice in pieno e non so dove mi portera'.


come tanti, anche tu hai timore ad affrontare il grande passo?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> come tanti, anche tu hai timore ad affrontare il grande passo?


Frequento questo uomo non da molto tempo e non ne sono innamorata ma semplicemente  molto presa.
Non ho proprio preso in considerazione l' idea , il vero problema e' stare con i piedi per terra.
Qualora subentrassero dei sentimenti allora arrivera' il momento di farsi delle domande, adesso e' presto.


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Frequento questo uomo non da molto tempo e non ne sono innamorata ma semplicemente molto presa.
> Non ho proprio preso in considerazione l' idea , il vero problema e' stare con i piedi per terra.
> Qualora subentrassero dei sentimenti allora arrivera' il momento di farsi delle domande, adesso e' presto.


In poche parole ti stai godendo il momento. Fai bene!


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono iscritta ad un altro forum da ben tre anni , ho degli amici veri e credetemi so bene come sono le dinamiche di questi ambienti.
> Si entra sempre in punta di piedi e regolarmente si viene aggrediti o maltrattati.... Ci sta , sono un ' estranea che entra nel vostro mondo e dovete proteggere il vostro territorio.
> Lo comprendo davvero proprio perche' ho anche io un mio mondo virtuale fatto di emozioni vere.
> Non voglio essere ne saccente ne  invadente , ripeto solo sfogare il mio stato di' animo .
> Questo a molti da fastidio e me ne dispiace , posso andarmene come sono venuta tranquilli .


le critiche sono all'ordine quotidiano in ogni luogo, perchè te la prendi?



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, conosco mio marito da vent'anni e , paradossale quello che dico , e' parte di me.
> Non c'e nulla di giusto o morale in quello che sto facendo ma sto dentro al vortice in pieno e non so dove mi portera'.


abitudine?
paura del cambiamento comodità?
non è polemica, mi piacerbbe capire queste dinamiche


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono iscritta ad un altro forum da ben tre anni , ho degli amici veri e credetemi so bene come sono le dinamiche di questi ambienti.
> Si entra sempre in punta di piedi e regolarmente si viene aggrediti o maltrattati.... Ci sta , sono un ' estranea che entra nel vostro mondo e dovete proteggere il vostro territorio.
> Lo comprendo davvero proprio perche' ho anche io un mio mondo virtuale fatto di emozioni vere.
> Non voglio essere ne saccente ne invadente , ripeto solo sfogare il mio stato di' animo .
> Questo a molti da fastidio e me ne dispiace , posso andarmene come sono venuta tranquilli .


permalosa come il 99% delle donne che ho conosciuto..una mezza parola storta e zac.....ahahahh.cos siete!!!!!!
qdo sn arrivata qua'me ne hanno dette di tutti i colori..non ti puoi immaginare..ma ci sono ancora,il bello sono le diverse posizioni,viceversa collegati a radiopechino.net,la'sono tutti identici.

L'amore va'tenuto fuori dalle relazioni extra..facciamoci sane scopate e stop...tu sei messa come me,sposata da una vita,quindi non puoi fare altro.Cerca di vederlo poco,non chiamarlo mai amore,se non chiama fregatene,passa qualche gg con cell spento...cosi'l'amore rimane dove e'.Dagli invorniti


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> permalosa come il 99% delle donne che ho conosciuto..una mezza parola storta e zac.....ahahahh.cos siete!!!!!!
> qdo sn arrivata qua'me ne hanno dette di tutti i colori..non ti puoi immaginare..ma ci sono ancora,il bello sono le diverse posizioni,viceversa collegati a radiopechino.net,la'sono tutti identici.
> 
> L'amore va'tenuto fuori dalle relazioni extra..facciamoci sane scopate e stop...tu sei messa come me,sposata da una vita,quindi non puoi fare altro.Cerca di vederlo poco,non chiamarlo mai amore,se non chiama fregatene,passa qualche gg con cell spento...cosi'l'amore rimane dove e'.Dagli invorniti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> permalosa come il 99% delle donne che ho conosciuto..una mezza parola storta e zac.....ahahahh.cos siete!!!!!!
> qdo sn arrivata qua'me ne hanno dette di tutti i colori..non ti puoi immaginare..ma ci sono ancora,il bello sono le diverse posizioni,viceversa collegati a radiopechino.net,la'sono tutti identici.
> 
> L'amore va'tenuto fuori dalle relazioni extra..facciamoci sane scopate e stop...tu sei messa come me,sposata da una vita,quindi non puoi fare altro.Cerca di vederlo poco,non chiamarlo mai amore,se non chiama fregatene,passa qualche gg con cell spento...cosi'l'amore rimane dove e'.Dagli invorniti


Grande!!!!! Seppur l' istinto prevalga in questo momento ci metto anche testa. Vorrei fare delle cose ma non le faccio, devo godermi il momento punto , niente sentimenti. Questa e' la scommessa .


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> le critiche sono all'ordine quotidiano in ogni luogo, perchè te la prendi?
> 
> 
> abitudine?
> ...


Mio marito e' la certezza , lui in questo momento un brivido intenso ..... Rendo l' idea???


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mio marito e' la certezza , lui in questo momento un brivido intenso ..... Rendo l' idea???


Penso vada meglio se detto in questo modo...
Mio marito, l'incertezza
Lui, farfalline nella pancia....


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mio marito e' la certezza , lui in questo momento un brivido intenso ..... Rendo l' idea???


si hai reso l'idea:smile:
però visto dall'esterno tuo marito non è una certezza, ma una certezza-incertezza visto i suoi precedenti



gas ha detto:


> Penso vada meglio se detto in questo modo...
> Mio marito, l'incertezza
> Lui, farfalline nella pancia....


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Penso vada meglio se detto in questo modo...
> Mio marito, l'incertezza
> Lui, farfalline nella pancia....


Farfalline nella pancia si ma incertezza ancora no.
La confusione e' grande ma non tale da pormi ancora difronte ad in bivio.... No ad oggi non butterei 20 anni , raccoglierei i cocci e mi leccherei le ferite.


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

non concordi Flavia?


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non concordi Flavia?


penso che la tua definizione sia perfetta
personalmente non sono scandalizzata, al contrario, di altri della storia di non registrata


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Farfalline nella pancia si ma incertezza ancora no.
> La confusione e' grande ma non tale da pormi ancora difronte ad in bivio.... No ad oggi non butterei 20 anni , raccoglierei i cocci e mi leccherei le ferite.


Lasciami dire, ci sono dentro. Anzi sono ormai 3 anni che giochiamo a chi le fa di più.
:smile:


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

Infatti non per niente ho la cuffia sugli occhi.....


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Infatti non per niente ho la cuffia sugli occhi.....


:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:
 bella battuta, il tua avatar è dolcissimo
Gas, ma tu sei un lui o una lei?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> penso che la tua definizione sia perfetta
> personalmente non sono scandalizzata, al contrario, di altri della storia di non registrata


Ho imparato a non scandalizzami piu'.... Ho imparato che per dare giudizi e pareri devi vivere determinate situazioni.
Io stessa avevo un rigore, delle idee e delle aspettative ma ho imparato che difronte alle fragilita' umane nulla si puo'.
Dopo il tradimento subito ho per un periodo stramaledettaente inveito contro la categoria delle amanti , esseri senza scrupoli e valori.
Ma la vita ti sovrasta e da vittima ti ritrovi carnefice.
Nessun orgoglio , nessun vanto per questa cosa.... E' successo e oggi non mi interessa il perche'.


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:
> bella battuta, il tua avatar è dolcissimo
> Gas, ma tu sei un lui o una lei?


Sono un LUI... dolcissimo ma pur sempre un LUI:up:


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho imparato a non scandalizzami piu'.... Ho imparato che per dare giudizi e pareri devi vivere determinate situazioni.
> Io stessa avevo un rigore, delle idee e delle aspettative ma ho imparato che difronte alle fragilita' umane nulla si puo'.
> Dopo il tradimento subito ho per un periodo stramaledettaente inveito contro la categoria delle amanti , esseri senza scrupoli e valori.
> Ma la vita ti sovrasta e da vittima ti ritrovi carnefice.
> Nessun orgoglio , nessun vanto per questa cosa.... E' successo e oggi non mi interessa il perche'.


forse mi sono espressa male dicendo che non mi sono scandalizzata dalla tua storia, l'ho letta come tante altre, non ti giudico, provo a trovare qualche spunto per capire alcune cose che mi ronzano in testa:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> forse mi sono espressa male dicendo che non mi sono scandalizzata dalla tua storia, l'ho letta come tante altre, non ti giudico, provo a trovare qualche spunto per capire alcune cose che mi ronzano in testa:smile:


E cosa ti ronza in testa?


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sono un LUI... dolcissimo ma pur sempre un LUI:up:



sono abbastanza nuova del forum quindi non conosco tutti, da come scrivevi avevo il dubbio


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E cosa ti ronza in testa?


uno sciame di pensieri confusi:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> uno sciame di pensieri confusi:smile:


E non vuoi renderci partecipi?


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> sono abbastanza nuova del forum quindi non conosco tutti, da come scrivevi avevo il dubbio


:loso:


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E non vuoi renderci partecipi?


quanto tempo hai?
magari più tardi ora devo rimettermi al lavoro
ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Lasciami dire, ci sono dentro. Anzi sono ormai 3 anni che giochiamo a chi le fa di più.
> :smile:


Cioe'?


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cioe'?


Quello che ho appena detto.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> quanto tempo hai?
> magari più tardi ora devo rimettermi al lavoro
> ciao


Ok quando ne avrai voglia.
Ciao


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Quello che ho appena detto.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Quello che ho appena detto.


E dai che vuol dire , da tre anni hai l' amante?


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E dai che vuol dire , da tre anni hai l' amante?



Più o meno...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Più o meno...


Ok , posso leggere la tua storia da qualche parte?


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ok , posso leggere la tua storia da qualche parte?


Devo aprirti il mio cuore se vuoi leggerla, ma ti suggerisco di non farlo...potrebbe arrivarti uno schizzo di acido


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Più o meno...



intanto,scusate,ma debbo farlo saluto il tuo rientro qua'...correggimi se sbaglio te ne eri andata?

be'noi felini non siamo molto fedeli,andiamo da chi ci da i croccantini migliori..ahahahhh...e'cosi'sei una ''collega''...benvenuta..ormai siamo piu'noi dei traditi..forse una partita di calcio riusciamo ad organizzarla.
Traditori vs traditi.......dove giochiamo?A Cornaredo no???guarda caso vicinissimo alla Conte's House


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Devo aprirti il mio cuore se vuoi leggerla, ma ti suggerisco di non farlo...*potrebbe arrivarti uno schizzo di acido*


aspetta che mi sposto....


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> intanto,scusate,ma debbo farlo saluto il tuo rientro qua'...correggimi se sbaglio te ne eri andata?
> 
> be'noi felini non siamo molto fedeli,andiamo da chi ci da i croccantini migliori..ahahahhh...e'cosi'sei una ''collega''...benvenuta..ormai siamo piu'noi dei traditi..forse una partita di calcio riusciamo ad organizzarla.
> Traditori vs traditi.......dove giochiamo?A Cornaredo no???guarda caso vicinissimo alla Conte's House


Per intanto :rotfl::rotfl:sono un masculo. In secondo luogo :up: tradito, per cui giochiamo contro. Fai attenzione che un gollozzo te lo faccio.....


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> aspetta che mi sposto....


.... anche perchè sei poco vestita!


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> .... anche perchè sei poco vestita!



come fai a vedermi con quel cappuccio....


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> come fai a vedermi con quel cappuccio....


Infatti non ti vedo...tocco!!!:applauso:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> .... anche perchè sei poco vestita!



miao...nn si dicono queste cose qdo lothar passa di qua'...ahahahah..si vede il davanzale di Simy....gatta??


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Infatti non ti vedo...tocco!!!:applauso:


vabbè mi ritiro  nelle mie stanze..... :scared:


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> miao...nn si dicono queste cose qdo lothar passa di qua'...ahahahah..si vede il davanzale di Simy....gatta??


Sono sempre un maschio.... se continui ti mando una ........... FOTO!:sad:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sono sempre un maschio.... se continui ti mando una ........... FOTO!:sad:


scusa felino..equivocavo...ma Simy e'riservata a me..quando faranno il raduno qua'non mi scappera'....eh ehhhh


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa felino..equivocavo...ma Simy e'riservata a me..quando faranno il raduno qua'non mi scappera'....eh ehhhh


Non ti preoccupare per Simy, è tua. Ma lei lo sa?


----------



## diavoletta (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Batticuore, voglia di vederlo, di leggere i suoi messaggi, farsi bella per lui, sentirsi bella per lui,tutto ciò sembra adolescenziale e me ne rendo conto ma tantè e potrei proseguire all'infinito.
> Perchè non credo più nell'amore eterno?
> Ci credevo , non ho mai pensato in ventanni che conosco mio marito di tradirlo e ovviammente non l'avevo mai fatto....non ne avevo il bisogno , nè la necessità e veramente credevo che la famiglia fosse qualcosa di intoccabile.
> Ma poi ti calpestano tutti questi valori, poi scopri di avere creduto in un uomo che non ha esitato a farsi abbindolare da un'altra donna e massacrarti l'anima.
> ...


Ti capisco...

capisco le emozioni che stai vivendo perchè anche io le sto vivendo...

Voglia matta di vederlo, sentire la sua voce, .... ma non so da quanto tempo hai l'amante, io da 14 mesi e all'inizio era tutto cosi... ma dopo ricordati è un gioco al massacro, te lo dico io che mi sono innamorata di lui..


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa felino..equivocavo...*ma Simy e'riservata a me*..quando faranno il raduno qua'non mi scappera'....eh ehhhh



ma sei pazzoooooooooo



gas ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare per Simy, è tua.* Ma lei lo sa*?


noooooooo lo scopro ora!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sei pazzoooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> noooooooo lo scopro ora!



:inlove:non essere timida tesoro:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Ti capisco...
> 
> capisco le emozioni che stai vivendo perchè anche io le sto vivendo...
> 
> Voglia matta di vederlo, sentire la sua voce, .... ma non so da quanto tempo hai l'amante, io da 14 mesi e all'inizio era tutto cosi... ma dopo ricordati è un gioco al massacro, te lo dico io che mi sono innamorata di lui..


ragazze ma sempre l'ammmmmooooooorrrrre in mente?????guardate che per noi siete una scopata e basta....sognatrici....ahhhhhh


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :inlove:non essere timida tesoro:rotfl:


tesoro a chi....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazze ma sempre l'ammmmmooooooorrrrre in mente?????guardate che per noi siete una scopata e basta....sognatrici....ahhhhhh


Hei, hei, gattaccio parla per te.


----------



## Indeciso (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> intanto,scusate,ma debbo farlo saluto il tuo rientro qua'...correggimi se sbaglio te ne eri andata?be'noi felini non siamo molto fedeli,andiamo da chi ci da i croccantini migliori..ahahahhh...e'cosi'sei una ''collega''...benvenuta..ormai siamo piu'noi dei traditi..forse una partita di calcio riusciamo ad organizzarla.Traditori vs traditi.......dove giochiamo?A Cornaredo no???guarda caso vicinissimo alla Conte's House


Io faccio l'aribitro  di solito sono cornuti ma in questo caso sono ancora neutrale :rotfl:


----------



## diavoletta (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazze ma sempre l'ammmmmooooooorrrrre in mente?????guardate che per noi siete una scopata e basta....sognatrici....ahhhhhh


Non credo.... altrimenti perchè allora ci chiamate sempre e non solo per scopare??


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Per intanto :rotfl::rotfl:sono un masculo. In secondo luogo :up: *tradito,* per cui giochiamo contro. Fai attenzione che un gollozzo te lo faccio.....


Forse ti sto confondendo...mi ricordavo che tu avessi tradito con una collega, una sola sera.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Ti capisco...
> 
> capisco le emozioni che stai vivendo perchè anche io le sto vivendo...
> 
> Voglia matta di vederlo, sentire la sua voce, .... ma non so da quanto tempo hai l'amante, io da 14 mesi e all'inizio era tutto cosi... ma dopo ricordati è un gioco al massacro, te lo dico io che mi sono innamorata di lui..


Immagino , ne sono consapevole.
Da poco più' di un mese ma mi sembra una vita per il feeling che si e' creato.
Ho paura e non lo nego ma non riesco a fare un passo indietro.
Per il momento viviamo le medesime emozioni , lui e' preso come me ma ...... C' e' sempre il ma.


----------



## darkside (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazze ma sempre l'ammmmmooooooorrrrre in mente?????guardate che per noi siete una scopata e basta....sognatrici....ahhhhhh


e chi ti dice che non è lo stesso per noi donne???


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Non credo.... altrimenti perchè allora ci chiamate sempre e non solo per scopare??


ovvio per abbindolarvi meglio..daiiii non ci si puo'innamorare della donna di un'altro..o del marito di un'altra che la mattina scopa te e alla sera fa l'amore,con la sua vera donna,cioe'la moglie...per voi briciole....ahahahah...ci vogliamo svegliare????


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio per abbindolarvi meglio..daiiii non ci si puo'innamorare della donna di un'altro..o del marito di un'altra che la mattina scopa te e alla sera fa l'amore,con la sua vera donna,cioe'la moglie...per voi briciole....ahahahah...ci vogliamo svegliare????


Saran briciole ma di sesso fantastico.... Scusate ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Saran briciole ma di sesso fantastico.... Scusate ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.


ahahah..mi hai scambiato per un tradito??vuoi che non lo sappia??differenza enorme tra farlo con la moglie e farlo fuori...


----------



## Indeciso (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio per abbindolarvi meglio..daiiii non ci si puo'innamorare della donna di un'altro..o del marito di un'altra che la mattina scopa te e alla sera fa l'amore,con la sua vera donna,cioe'la moglie...per voi briciole....ahahahah...ci vogliamo svegliare????


Lohar, dai....per fortuna non tutti la pensano come te


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahah..mi hai scambiato per un tradito??vuoi che non lo sappia??differenza enorme tra farlo con la moglie e farlo fuori...


Non ti ho scambiato per un tradito..... Ho ben capito.


----------



## diavoletta (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio per abbindolarvi meglio..daiiii non ci si puo'innamorare della donna di un'altro..o del marito di un'altra che la mattina scopa te e alla sera fa l'amore,con la sua vera donna,cioe'la moglie...per voi briciole....ahahahah...ci vogliamo svegliare????


Ma scusa è un po che ti leggo, quindi se ho capito a te delle tue amanti non frega niente... neanche un po di affetto..comunque il mio amante mi dice che con me fa l'amore.... e che sono meglio di sua moglie


----------



## diavoletta (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Saran briciole ma di sesso fantastico.... Scusate ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.


hai pienamente ragione.... e di tanta passione..


----------



## The Cheater (5 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Ma scusa è un po che ti leggo, quindi se ho capito a te delle tue amanti non frega niente... neanche un po di affetto..comunque il mio amante mi dice che con me fa l'amore.... e che sono meglio di sua moglie


scopare...fare l'amore...ma che cambia???

l'importante è farlo bene, non è il modo di chiamarlo che fa la differenza...

ad esempio...quando ero in america, non so perchè ma distesi sul divano o sul letto mi addormentavo spesso anche se non tardissimo...saranno state le carezze CLAMOROSE che l'americana mi faceva, il tutto in un clima molto romantico...

comunque un po' si incazzava se mi addormentavo...e mi svegliava dicendomi: do you wanna fuck???
per nulla romantico, ma mi si drizzava in 0,7 secondi...

SPETTACOLO


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Va be' il guaio che adesso parto per una settimana per le vacanze pasquali e mai come oggi non ne ho proprio voglia.
Lui pure va via con la famiglia..... Insomma giornatacce, continuero' a leggervi .


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Ma scusa è un po che ti leggo, quindi se ho capito a te delle tue amanti non frega niente... neanche un po di affetto..comunque il mio amante mi dice che con me fa l'amore.... e che sono meglio di sua moglie


in questo momento un briciolo per la single..l'altra e'quasiamante..ma essendo sposata mi frega zero..spero di farmela 3 o 4 volte. e stop....spiace farti scendere dalle nuvole..uomini innamorati REALMENTE delle amanti non  ne conosco.

e'tutta finzione


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> i..spiace farti scendere dalle nuvole..uomini innamorati REALMENTE delle amanti non  ne conosco.


Nemmeno io e per questo mi sto aggrappando al terreno con tutte le forze....


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio per abbindolarvi meglio..daiiii non ci si puo'innamorare della donna di un'altro..o del marito di un'altra che la mattina scopa te e alla sera fa l'amore,con la sua vera donna,cioe'la moglie...per voi briciole....ahahahah...ci vogliamo svegliare????



Sante parole.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

io ti capisco in pieno.....non credo nell'amore eterno e quello che ti sta succedendo può capitare a chiunque...solo gli sciocchi e presuntuosi possono dire il contrario....ti sono accanto


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io ti capisco in pieno.....non credo nell'amore eterno e quello che ti sta succedendo può capitare a chiunque...solo gli sciocchi e presuntuosi possono dire il contrario....ti sono accanto


Anche questo aiuta.... Grazie di capire


----------



## Indeciso (5 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> scopare...fare l'amore...ma che cambia???l'importante è farlo bene, non è il modo di chiamarlo che fa la differenza...ad esempio...quando ero in america, non so perchè ma distesi sul divano o sul letto mi addormentavo spesso anche se non tardissimo...saranno state le carezze CLAMOROSE che l'americana mi faceva, il tutto in un clima molto romantico...comunque un po' si incazzava se mi addormentavo...e mi svegliava dicendomi: do you wanna fuck???per nulla romantico, ma mi si drizzava in 0,7 secondi...SPETTACOLO


:carneval: :carneval: :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sante parole.


ahahahah..ecco perche'diluvia e sono 10 gradi...troppe approvazioni carissimo Claudio!!!
ascolta questa..ieri il Tribunale di Bo ha condannato stalking a 2 anni...la sua amante,sposata,l'aveva mollato dopo 2 anni di''ammmmoooorrrrre'',e lui non la voleva intendere,oltre alle solite telefonate sai che ha fatto??in centro a Bo,davanti alla casa dell''amata'',si e'messo a chiamarla,urlandone il nome e cognome.e il perche' la volesse.Il marito era ll'oscuro,l'ha imparato cosi'...assieme tant concittadini....bello e'?????

Meditate AMANTI INNAMORATI..............

E questo succede a far diventare ''ammorre'',quello che e'solo scopata..o un po'di affetto,io ho appena salutato al cell C,che partiva per le vacanze...ciao bella..ci vediamo..senza tanti smergoli...e lei ridendo mi ha detto di non darmi tropo da fare..altro che l'''''ammmmorrrre''..ahahahahhaha


----------



## darkside (6 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in questo momento un briciolo per la single..l'altra e'quasiamante..ma essendo sposata mi frega zero..spero di farmela 3 o 4 volte. e stop....spiace farti scendere dalle nuvole..uomini innamorati REALMENTE delle amanti non  ne conosco.
> 
> e'tutta finzione


si ma che palle sembra che solo noi donne siamo così ingenue da innamorarci degli amanti!!!
questa generalizzazione non mi piace affatto.....


----------



## lothar57 (6 Aprile 2012)

darkside ha detto:


> si ma che palle sembra che solo noi donne siamo così ingenue da innamorarci degli amanti!!!
> questa generalizzazione non mi piace affatto.....



buongiorno Darkside,e'normale sia cosi',voi siete sentimentali,noi no,voi ragionate con la testa,noi dalla cintura in giu'.Lo sai che mi e'capitato di avere gli occhi piantati in quelli della mia amica,e di distogliere lo sguardo perche'passava una bella ragazza??Poi e'ovvio,se tradisco una donna che mi ''sopporta''da 35anni,sai cosa ci metto a farlo con una incontrata3 mesi fa'...e che diciamolo pure..invece che fare la troia dietro ad un uomo sposato con 2 figli..dovrebbe pensare a suo marito e ai suoi figli.


----------



## darkside (6 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buongiorno Darkside,e'normale sia cosi',voi siete sentimentali,noi no,voi ragionate con la testa,noi dalla cintura in giu'.Lo sai che mi e'capitato di avere gli occhi piantati in quelli della mia amica,e di distogliere lo sguardo perche'passava una bella ragazza??Poi e'ovvio,se tradisco una donna che mi ''sopporta''da 35anni,sai cosa ci metto a farlo con una incontrata3 mesi fa'...e che diciamolo pure..invece che fare la troia dietro ad un uomo sposato con 2 figli..dovrebbe pensare a suo marito e ai suoi figli.


una donna sposata e con figli che tradisce è troia.... mentre un uomo con moglie e figli che tradisce cos'è?
no scusa questi discorsi non mi piacciono molto.....e non me li sarei aspettati da te...


----------



## Annuccia (6 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ai matrimoni perfetti non ci credevo effettivamente....i problemi li hanno tutti. All'amore eterno in un certo senso si...ci credevo.
> 
> Sul fatto che io non sia fedele sei liberissimo di crederci o meno...tanto è vero in ogni caso :mrgreen:
> Quella che mi rivolta come un calzino mi trova se io voglio farmi trovare. Poi tutto è possibile eh...però è davvero dura che io "perda la testa"...ma proprio dura...



nemmeno io credo nei matromoni..o nei rapporti perfetti...magari l'amore per una persona rimane e magari in eterno...ma lo stare insieme...non è mai o sempre perfetto...ci sono problemi,discussioni,incomprensioni che a parere mio non si possono evitare anzi sono quasi necessari...poi piu si cresce e piu dure sono le prove da affrontare...poi arrivano i figli..e si sa..per quanta gioia ti possano dare ti danno anche le loro belle preoccupazioni...la vita cambia,non siete piu liberi...e poi non parliamo della parte econimica,anche quella incide,non ci credevo,ma è così....a menochè non sei ricco sfondato....le bollette,il mutuo,la scuola i libri....assicurazione e rate auto...sono tutte li....la vita insieme non è facile per nessuno...non esiste una ricetta..ma una cosa la posso dire...non si deve mai cessare di parlare,dialogare...di tutto,anche delle cose che potrebbero far male....
quando le cose vanno male..o semplicemente non vanno...quando si hanno dubbi,quando la situazione è pesante...parlare è l'unica via d'uscita..e per parlare non si deve mai intendere aggredire,accusare fare 100 domande...ma parlare con il cuore in mano per trovare delle risposte...mio marito lo sta capendo forse solo ora....
a lui non piaceva parlare specie quando l'argomento non gli conveniva...cercava sempre un pretesto per tagliare il discorso...e i problemi restavano li...mica si risolvono da soli...???
molte coppie scoppiano senza alle volte rendersi conto del come e del quando..e ne conosco parecchie...
le loro giustificazioni??di solito dicono..lei è una lagna,pensa solo ai figli,si lamenta è stanca..
lui è uno stronzo non mi capisce....
con l'altra/o il traditore trova una bella via d'uscita serena e tranquilla..tutto è bello tutto è pace...(fino a quando la storia resta clandestina si.... e poi???)
mi sono dilungata tropo come sempre...


----------



## Annuccia (6 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio per abbindolarvi meglio..daiiii non ci si puo'innamorare della donna di un'altro..o del marito di un'altra che la mattina scopa te e alla sera fa l'amore,con la sua vera donna,cioe'la moglie...per voi briciole....ahahahah...ci vogliamo svegliare????


queste cose le vorrei tanto dire alla ex amante di mio marito che ancora piange e si distrugge....
poverina...ma si puo innamorarsi di un uomo di 10 anni piu grande con una famiglia e poi meravigliarsi di non essere amata,scelta fate un po voi...questa tizia si è appena laureata ha 25 anni e una vita davanti....sicuramenet mio marito all'inizio le ha fatto capire chissacchè...lo conosco bene...e so che ci sa fare...poi prima che io lo scoprissi ha cercato di allontanarla...(questo l'ho saputo perchè ho travato una mail di lei rivolta a lui in quel periodo)....e lei...ha fatto cadere giu il mondo...addirittura gli scriveva che era un codardo che aveva scelto per paura...e sapeva che io leggevo tutto...tutt'oggi è arrabbiata..e Dio solo sa cosa combinerà per vendicarsi...
lui è stato stronzo...ma lei un po sciocca...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> queste cose le vorrei tanto dire alla ex amante di mio marito che ancora piange e si distrugge....
> poverina...ma si puo innamorarsi di un uomo di 10 anni piu grande con una famiglia e poi meravigliarsi di non essere amata,scelta fate un po voi...questa tizia si è appena laureata ha 25 anni e una vita davanti....sicuramenet mio marito all'inizio le ha fatto capire chissacchè...lo conosco bene...e so che ci sa fare...poi prima che io lo scoprissi ha cercato di allontanarla...(questo l'ho saputo perchè ho travato una mail di lei rivolta a lui in quel periodo)....e lei...ha fatto cadere giu il mondo...addirittura gli scriveva che era un codardo che aveva scelto per paura...e sapeva che io leggevo tutto...tutt'oggi è arrabbiata..e Dio solo sa cosa combinerà per vendicarsi...
> lui è stato stronzo...ma lei un po sciocca...



Ciao Annuccia ho appena finito di parlare al cell con A,che spero diventi la mia amante molto presto,di queste cose.Lei sa'qualcosa dell'altra cioe'C..le ho raccontato come appunto a C,dopo il primo bacio,io avessi detto..non ti aspettare niente da me..il mio posto e'con mia moglie e i miei figli''.
E infatti in 9mesi mai dato problemi..i deficenti invece promettono mare e monti..e succedono i guai


----------



## gas (6 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nemmeno io credo nei matromoni..o nei rapporti perfetti...magari l'amore per una persona rimane e magari in eterno...ma lo stare insieme...non è mai o sempre perfetto...ci sono problemi,discussioni,incomprensioni che a parere mio non si possono evitare anzi sono quasi necessari...poi piu si cresce e piu dure sono le prove da affrontare...poi arrivano i figli..e si sa..per quanta gioia ti possano dare ti danno anche le loro belle preoccupazioni...la vita cambia,non siete piu liberi...e poi non parliamo della parte econimica,anche quella incide,non ci credevo,ma è così....a menochè non sei ricco sfondato....le bollette,il mutuo,la scuola i libri....assicurazione e rate auto...sono tutte li....la vita insieme non è facile per nessuno...non esiste una ricetta..ma una cosa la posso dire...non si deve mai cessare di parlare,dialogare...di tutto,anche delle cose che potrebbero far male....
> quando le cose vanno male..o semplicemente non vanno...quando si hanno dubbi,quando la situazione è pesante...parlare è l'unica via d'uscita..e per parlare non si deve mai intendere aggredire,accusare fare 100 domande...ma parlare con il cuore in mano per trovare delle risposte...mio marito lo sta capendo forse solo ora....
> a lui non piaceva parlare specie quando l'argomento non gli conveniva...cercava sempre un pretesto per tagliare il discorso...e i problemi restavano li...mica si risolvono da soli...???
> molte coppie scoppiano senza alle volte rendersi conto del come e del quando..e ne conosco parecchie...
> ...


Verissimo.
Hai detto cose nelle quali mi ci sono trovato.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Annuccia ho appena finito di parlare al cell con A,che spero diventi la mia amante molto presto,di queste cose.Lei sa'qualcosa dell'altra cioe'C..le ho raccontato come appunto a C,dopo il primo bacio,io avessi detto..non ti aspettare niente da me..il mio posto e'con mia moglie e i miei figli''.
> E infatti in 9mesi mai dato problemi..i deficenti invece promettono mare e monti..e succedono i guai




e beh ebhe..cosa vuoi mio marito è alle prime armi...deve fare esperienza....(col ca.. che starà piu con me però)
io ho sempre detto a lui una cosa...che rivolgerei a tanti uomini...ma in questa sede mi riferisco solo al mio..
mio marito prima e durante "di me"ha avuto tante donne....ma non ha mai capito un ca...di donne....
e stavolta si è trovato nei seri casini.....peggio per lui...
a proposito 9 mesi sono un po tantini...io prediligerei relazioni piu brevi...perchè sai l'altra potrebbe non dirti nulla...ma potrebbe cmq affezzionarsi...mica comandiamo il nostro cuore specie noi donne....
e non c'è nulla di peggio di una donna innamorata e arrabbiata...


----------



## Annuccia (6 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Annuccia ho appena finito di parlare al cell con A,che spero diventi la mia amante molto presto,di queste cose.Lei sa'qualcosa dell'altra cioe'C..le ho raccontato come appunto a C,dopo il primo bacio,io avessi detto..non ti aspettare niente da me..il mio posto e'con mia moglie e i miei figli''.
> E infatti in 9mesi mai dato problemi..i deficenti invece promettono mare e monti..e succedono i guai


..ma scusa...ma non ti senti stanco....alla sera quando chiudi tutto e torni a casa?...mammamia A,C ma chi sono...???

ma poi dove lo trovi il tempo....???mammamia...io non ci riuscirei...cmq auguri...


----------



## Annuccia (6 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Hai detto cose nelle quali mi ci sono trovato.


meno male ogni tanto in mezzo alle cavolate ne esce una giusta...solo che rileggendo mi rendo conto che devo digitare meno frettolosamente perchè sbaglio a scrivere,scordo vocali..o le aggiungo...
ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Aprile 2012)

La verita' e' che l' amante ha un ruolo ben preciso che deve rimanere tale , altrimenti uno si cercherebbe un' altra 
Moglie o un altro marito.
Ma poi fine delle farfalle, degli sms piccanti, dei motel e del sesso con gli specchi, dell' adrenalina insomma!!!!


----------

